# 2012 INDOOR Decorations Thread



## MissMandy

Here it is y'all. I've waited as long as I could! Which, I do believe last year I decorated at least 2 weeks earlier  I have refrained from using 'Official' in the title, with all of the noise about that lately lol, but please do post your own pictures on here as well so we don't have a bunch of indoor decoration threads going on.

Not quite done yet, but here's what I have so far. Enjoy  


Halloween threw up in my living room!


----------



## MissMandy




----------



## MissMandy




----------



## sookie

I love your Beistle decorations! I just ordered a set for myself this year, I can hardly wait to put them up. I love having them again, and I just got the pack with the skeleton and black jointed cat. So I have almost all the ones from when I younger. Also love your Halloween dish you have with the candle in front of it. Love your decorations Mandy!


----------



## Lisaloo

Love it all!


----------



## jenscats5

Very nice!!!!


----------



## mariposa0283

i keep telling myself "just a couple more weeks, just 2 more, you can do it." i put out my nutcracker today, thats all ive done so far... well and i bought a mulled cider cheapo candle from walmart the other day and ive been burning it ever since, and surprisingly for a 5 buck walmart brand candle, it smells amazing.. definitely getting me in the mood for fall. heres my decoration, for your viewing pleasure. already posted it in another thread, but here it is again in this one. im proud of him, cant you tell? lol


----------



## Dr. Phibes

You people are crazy!!!! (in a great way of course!)


----------



## MissMandy

Dr. Phibes said:


> You people are crazy!!!! (in a great way of course!)


I'm quite proud of myself for waiting this long actually lol. Hey, Saturday is already September 1st! 


I love that nutcracker, mariposa! Never seen one like it.


Thanks for the compliments, ladies


----------



## walkingcorpse

My wife won't let me put up anything until Oct 1st, though we have a few glass pumpkins up all year.


----------



## mariposa0283

got him at menards, they have a white and green witch (same design, just different "skin" color) and a frankenstein one. if they have them next time i go im planning on picking the rest up to add to my collection, i love nutcrackers. 

love all your decorations, seeing the pics make me want to start putting some more of my in the house stuff up, but i have to wait..... *scratch scratch*


----------



## Lisaloo

Dammit, Mandy! Yours all looks so put together! Sheesh, way to make a ghoul feel bad. Anyways, here is my mess...what I have unearthed of it so far at least!


----------



## MissMandy

Did you see my first pic, lisaloo? lol TOTAL MESS! I've been doing this all day....and I have a lot of cleaning up to do tomorrow  I like that light up thing in the first pic.


----------



## ALKONOST

walkingcorpse said:


> My wife won't let me put up anything until Oct 1st, though we have a few glass pumpkins up all year.


My husband enjoys decorating for Halloween when it's about a week or two before.... I always like to start alot earlier. I would love it if my husband would be just as "obsessed" about it as I was!


----------



## Tannasgach

oooh Miss Mandy, everything looks wonderful!! I love how you added the milk glass in with your vintage items.  Are you making your witch this year? She would look perfect beside that cauldron.

I'm debating on whether I want to clean tomorrow and invite friends over this weekend for a Labor Day bbq or just blow everybody off (including the cleaning) so I can start digging through my stuff and begin some decorating. After all, we'll be seeing everybody in a month (or two) for the party but I _only _have two months left to decorate.


----------



## The Auditor

Mandy, you're decorations are wonderful. Looking past them, you have a beautiful home, too. 

Lisaloo, the Boo light is awesome...almost as awesome as the light in your dining room...very nice. 

Y'all have such good taste.


----------



## ThAnswr

Labor Day weekend is usually the start date for indoors. I did jump the gun a bit. I already made and put up 2 Halloween bows and Michaels skeleton hanging thingies. I keep the curtain lace panels up all year.


----------



## MissMandy

Tannasgach said:


> oooh Miss Mandy, everything looks wonderful!! I love how you added the milk glass in with your vintage items.  Are you making your witch this year? She would look perfect beside that cauldron.
> 
> I'm debating on whether I want to clean tomorrow and invite friends over this weekend for a Labor Day bbq or just blow everybody off (including the cleaning) so I can start digging through my stuff and begin some decorating. After all, we'll be seeing everybody in a month (or two) for the party but I _only _have two months left to decorate.


Thanks chickie  That's actually where I usually have my milk glass lol. I thought it looked nice with the decorations, so I left it. My witch is still assembled from last year, but I dunno if I want to drag her out of storage. Besides, my bedroom is directly to the left of the cauldron.....not fond of the idea of that witch right outside my door 
Girl, start decorating! 



The Auditor said:


> Mandy, you're decorations are wonderful. Looking past them, you have a beautiful home, too.
> 
> Y'all have such good taste.


Why thank ya, kind sir


----------



## Lisaloo

The Auditor said:


> Lisaloo, the Boo light is awesome...almost as awesome as the light in your dining room...very nice.


Thanks! I got the Boo light at Home Goods, I think it was maybe $8 or $10 bucks. I'm growing tired of my dining room light fixture actually, but I change light fixtures like some women change hair-do's!


----------



## moony_1

I love it! I wish I had more room  I would love my indoor collection to grow more, but we have limited space. Think I'll just have to invest in more shelves!


----------



## Guest

Well I will be putting up a few things pretty soon. I love your new layout


----------



## Madhatter00

Everything looks awesome!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Ohh, so many nice halloween items in this thread. Mandy, you have just the right place for everything!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Looks very nice everybody! Makes me jealous! I need to dig mine out! I usually out mine up sept 1. Almost time!


----------



## osenator

Wow, amazing pics. I might start oppening everything this weekend. The horror!


----------



## Deadna

Looks great Mandy! Are you sure you want your Biestles in a window where they may fade?


----------



## nicnacnikki

*Edgar Allen Poe shelf*

I'm slowly starting to get my stuff out.


----------



## nicnacnikki

*decorated my room*

Does anyone else decorate their rooms?


----------



## tweety16_6

i'm waiting until the last weekend of september to start pulling things out. maby a week before to see what i have and where i want to put it..lol people are really thinking i'm crazy if i start earlier. ( halloween is not as big here as in the USA) thank god ít's starting to grow on people here...lol over the last few years i have managed to collect a good 12 boxes of halloween stuff... ( promised the boyfriend i'[m not buying much more since we live in a 2 bedroom house and actually need 1 to sleep in,,,hahahahha)


----------



## mementomori

Wait, they made Halloween bedspreads? why am I only learning this now?


----------



## MissMandy

Deadna said:


> Looks great Mandy! Are you sure you want your Biestles in a window where they may fade?


They're remakes that iParty carries every year. Otherwise I wouldn't dream of putting them in the window!


----------



## MissMandy

mementomori said:


> Wait, they made Halloween bedspreads? why am I only learning this now?


I second that! I am loving your setup, nikki! I usually don't decorate my room, but I change the bedding to something with more Fall colors.


----------



## Midnite Spookshow

Wow everyone's decorations look wonderful!! I can't wait to start decorating but it probably won't be until the weekend of the 8th  Got too much stuff going on this weekend and I'll be working on my SR gift. Can't wait to see everyone's set up!


----------



## Jules17

nicnacnikki said:


> I'm slowly starting to get my stuff out.


Love your Poe shelves!!! My Halloween decor isn't complete without a pic of Poe!!


----------



## jenscats5

LOVE the Halloween bedding!!! Very cool!


----------



## Tannasgach

nicnacnikki said:


> Does anyone else decorate their rooms?


I want to stay here. Your room looks wonderful nic, love it!!!


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie

What a great thread! We've been in a heat wave over here (above 100 most days, up to 107 on a few of them) for several weeks now so I haven't felt like decorating indoors. I can't wait for things to cool down a hair so I can start putting my stuff up.


----------



## MissMandy

CaliforniaMelanie said:


> What a great thread! We've been in a heat wave over here (above 100 most days, up to 107 on a few of them) for several weeks now so I haven't felt like decorating indoors. I can't wait for things to cool down a hair so I can start putting my stuff up.


Oh yuck  Hope things cool down for ya soon!


----------



## Matt1

sookie said:


> I love your Beistle decorations!


Ok, I've been wondering about this since yesterday so I am now going to ask lol
What is Beistle decorations?


----------



## Paint It Black

Hey Matt, they are the vintage-looking cardboard cut-outs that Mandy had taped onto her windows.


----------



## MissMandy

Beistle also made tissue honeycomb decor, treat boxes, etc.


----------



## Matt1

Paint It Black said:


> Hey Matt, they are the vintage-looking cardboard cut-outs that Mandy had taped onto her windows.


Thanks PIB for the info


----------



## Matt1

MissMandy said:


> They're remakes that iParty carries every year. Otherwise I wouldn't dream of putting them in the window!


Mandy, does Iparty have these on their website? I've been looking and can't seem to find them over there.....


----------



## MissMandy

Matt said:


> Mandy, does Iparty have these on their website? I've been looking and can't seem to find them over there.....


I don't think so, but check out this site http://www.partycheap.com/Halloween_Cutouts_s/209.htm They have some


----------



## Matt1

Thanks Mandy!


----------



## ghoulishgal88

Great job so far, everyone! I can't wait to see more pics. 

I just moved into my first apartment so I'm always on the lookout for new decorations. I want to wait until the autumnal equinox at least so I can avoid possibly getting burnt out, but it's going to be hard to resist!


----------



## KATZILLA

Thanks for sharing, love the cat blow-mold cutting his eyes to the side over the pumpkin


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Maybe I can convince Ghouliet to decorate her fireplace mantle today (if she hasn't already!). :3


----------



## kmb123

Wow...everybody's stuff looks amazing! 

Mandy (great name by the way, it's mine too!) , you do really have just the right place for everything. 

nicnacnikki - your Halloween bedding is fantastic!


I have to admit, I'm pretty envious as I happen to live with people that don't share my enthusiasm for Halloween and therefore don't decorate until October 1st.

For now, this is all I have out which is kinda fun turning the block each day watching the days tick down. 










So until the blocks read 31, I'll have to live vicariously through all of you. Keep the pictures coming, really enjoying seeing everyone's set up!


----------



## NOWHINING

I love that nutcracker! I have never seen one before. Aint that cute!?



mariposa0283 said:


> i keep telling myself "just a couple more weeks, just 2 more, you can do it." i put out my nutcracker today, thats all ive done so far... well and i bought a mulled cider cheapo candle from walmart the other day and ive been burning it ever since, and surprisingly for a 5 buck walmart brand candle, it smells amazing.. definitely getting me in the mood for fall. heres my decoration, for your viewing pleasure. already posted it in another thread, but here it is again in this one. im proud of him, cant you tell? lol


----------



## Haunted Nana

I'm with you on that one I have never seen Halloween beadspreads. Makes me want one.LOL


----------



## Druidess

Nice decor all. Mandy, I love that your paper skelly looks like he's stirring the cauldron. 

I started last night too. It was a blue moon. I told the mister "once in a blue moon I can start before September"


----------



## pumpkinking30

Here are a few pics from my house. There are more on my profile if you would like to see them all. The bedspread that we have is from Domestications.com a few years ago (the sleeping cat wasn't included). I tried to see if they had one this year, but the site is down for now.


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110

pumpkinking30 said:


> Here are a few pics from my house. There are more on my profile if you would like to see them all. The bedspread that we have is from Domestications.com a few years ago (the sleeping cat wasn't included). I tried to see if they had one this year, but the site is down for now.
> View attachment 125818
> 
> View attachment 125819
> 
> View attachment 125820
> 
> View attachment 125821
> 
> View attachment 125822
> 
> View attachment 125824


WOW!....you have a nice collection of indoor decorations pumpkinking30..love the bedspread by the way...thanks for sharing..


----------



## pumpkinking30

You're very welcome. That's why we decorate. Its no fun to do it if nobody sees it.


----------



## frogkid11

OMG!!! You have the Hitchiking Ghost Big Figs !!!!! THEY ARE SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!! You must be a Haunted Mansion fanatic - I see you have the candleabra as well. Also love that picture of the headless horseman - where did you find that? I believe that is the Jim Shore Headless under the picture, right???


----------



## mariposa0283

set out a couple more mantle things today, found out i have an autumn themed potholder and towels, and a place mat, so i set those out too but didnt take pics. heres my updated mantle anyways...

my tealight house i got from target last year








a troll doll i picked up in an antique shop in july








mr punkin head squishy ball sits with harry potter on the quidditch pitch


----------



## Lisaloo

Cute stuff, Mariposa! I especially love the Harry Potter snow globe and skeleton troll!


----------



## mariposa0283

harry sits out all year long, im freakin obsessed! i was so stinkin thrilled to find the troll though. and he was only 3 or 4 dollars. i have one still in its box too. some fairy princess one or something.. dont really care too much for the outfit but i wanted it because its still packaged. i think that one was only 6 bucks. im working on convincing the hubby to let me put out more stuff but i must be strong. i dont want to get bored of looking at my decorations before october even gets here. ill just plan the rest in my head. lol 

i can always work on my props some more... but its no fun doing it alone


----------



## Lisaloo

Ok, something else I threw together today with some bits and bobs left over from bigger projects I worked on this afternoon. I apologize for the terrible quality, I didn't feel like busting out the tripod.


----------



## pumpkinking30

frogkid11 said:


> OMG!!! You have the Hitchiking Ghost Big Figs !!!!! THEY ARE SO AWESOME!!!!!!!!! You must be a Haunted Mansion fanatic - I see you have the candleabra as well. Also love that picture of the headless horseman - where did you find that? I believe that is the Jim Shore Headless under the picture, right???


Thanks. Yes, the figurine is the Jim Shore Headless Horseman. Its a great piece, one of my personal favorites from his Halloween collection. The picture came from a website that I found through Country Sampler magazine, called " Once Upon a Barn" they still sell it in their prints section. Its a nice print that comes framed and backed on a wood board, so its ready to hang up as soon as you get it. Oh, and yes, I am a huge Mansion fanatic. It was the first thing I ever rode at Disney World, and I've been going back as much as I could ever since.


----------



## James B.

Here is a sample of what I did last year and plan to do again this year


----------



## Paint It Black

James, your house looks ready for a party (a dead man's party) ! love it.


----------



## Guest

Just a few subtle touches are beginning to show up. I have a lot to put out this year so deep cleaning first.


----------



## Amandaca

I have one thing up so far. It's a skeleton head lantern but only because I bought it last month @ Micheal's and he wasn't put away. I usually don't start decorating until the first of Oct. but def. want to start earlier this year. We had a sun room added, so I now have a whole new room to decorate...it's just not done yet..the builders are 3 wks behind schedule..When they get it done, I'm decorating!! Planning on having a party this year..so I have lots to do!
Love seeing what everyone has up so far!!


----------



## Amandaca

Mr. Gris..I LOVE your skeleton. Would love to have one or two myself.


----------



## mariposa0283

Mr. Gris said:


> Just a few subtle touches are beginning to show up. I have a lot to put out this year so deep cleaning first.
> View attachment 125912


love that little guy! so cute. 

also, your title (whatever it is) oddly addicted to orange. love it! orange is the best. if i could paint everything in my house orange..... but it would look weird lol.


----------



## Halloeve55

James B.- LOVE what you did with the curtains!


----------



## chinclub

Everyone's houses look so great. I went to bed last night with great plans for decorating today, but by the time I got the morning animal chores done it was over 90 degrees outside and I just couldn't bring myself to brave the oven of an attic. Maybe tonight I will get up the nerve to go up there.


----------



## Azrielle

I added more to the Boney Bunch collection. I leave a lot out all year long. Need to take more pics...


----------



## harvestmoon

Aww thank you for the pics  very nice! I'm jealous, my husband won't let me decorate any earlier than 9/16....his b-day is 9/15. Guess he feels my decoration/Halloween obsession might overshadow his day >.<


----------



## MissMandy

Y'all have such great decorations so far! I love that headless horseman picture, pumpkinking! And, Lisaloo, for something just thrown together that came out awesome! Keep em coming folks


----------



## Halloeve55

Azirelle- love the boney display and that tree candle holder is nice!


----------



## James B.

Halloeve55 said:


> James B.- LOVE what you did with the curtains!


Its a simple trick I got off of an HGTV Halloween show. I have three 2x4s in each opening, one across the top and two legs. They are cut to fit tightly so all you to is wedge the upper frame work; to protect the floor there is a piece of cardboard under the legs. The 2x4s are painted black and this year I am adding black felt to the back side that wedges to the walls to prevent paint transfer. I simply stapled black tulle to the upper beam and tied the layers back with a bow.


----------



## Azrielle

Thank you. The tree is from pottery barn from about 8-9 yrs ago,its pretty tall & really sturdy.


----------



## stormygirl84

Meep. I feel so inadequate looking at all of y'all's great decorations. All I have out are my year-round jack-o-lantern candle holders and my little gargoyles all over the living room. I don't think my husband will agree to venture up into our 115+ degree attic to get me the decorations for another week or two. *sigh*


----------



## Halloeve55

James B. said:


> Its a simple trick I got off of an HGTV Halloween show. I have three 2x4s in each opening, one across the top and two legs. They are cut to fit tightly so all you to is wedge the upper frame work; to protect the floor there is a piece of cardboard under the legs. The 2x4s are painted black and this year I am adding black felt to the back side that wedges to the walls to prevent paint transfer. I simply stapled black tulle to the upper beam and tied the layers back with a bow.


That's creative! Might give it a try..Thanks for the info!


----------



## Halloeve55

Azrielle said:


> Thank you. The tree is from pottery barn from about 8-9 yrs ago,its pretty tall & really sturdy.


Bummer...The Pottery Barn has lovely items! I've been eyeing some of their new stuff for this year.


----------



## MissMandy

stormygirl84 said:


> Meep. I feel so inadequate looking at all of y'all's great decorations. All I have out are my year-round jack-o-lantern candle holders and my little gargoyles all over the living room. I don't think my husband will agree to venture up into our 115+ degree attic to get me the decorations for another week or two. *sigh*


Spouses can put such a damper on things huh?


----------



## stormygirl84

MissMandy said:


> Spouses can put such a damper on things huh?


 Well, I can't really blame him. Not only is it hot as hell up there, but it's been super humid lately, too. I'll let him wait until it gets a LITTLE cooler...


----------



## Jules17

pumpkinking30 said:


> Here are a few pics from my house. There are more on my profile if you would like to see them all. The bedspread that we have is from Domestications.com a few years ago (the sleeping cat wasn't included). I tried to see if they had one this year, but the site is down for now.
> 
> Love the Haunted Mansion figures!!! Those are awesome!! Also love your headless horseman art!!!


----------



## MissMandy

It's September, time to start decorating!


----------



## 22606

MissMandy said:


> It's September, time to start decorating!


Start?! Get with the program, toots... Anyone just beginning now is _late_!!

Nice setups, all.


----------



## witchy46

I'll start after I paint my front room, then I'll put up my Halloween stuff up, it shouldn't take too long, right?


----------



## MissMandy

Garthgoyle said:


> Start?! Get with the program, toots... Anyone just beginning now is _late_!!
> 
> Nice setups, all.


Well not everyone jumps the gun like I do lol.


----------



## Red

MissMandy said:


>


LOVE this guy!


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks  I love him too! Got him last year off of craigslist


----------



## kingcoop80

we always wait till ither the first of oct or the last week of sept to go all out inside and out, but in the mean time here is couple last years pics


----------



## Halloeve55

Everyone here has inspired me to go dig up my Halloween decor and decorate my mantel(I just moved so I have no furniture to decorate!)but I will rock that little bit of area!!! lol.now I have my Halloween music on and looks like its about to storm so it's a perfect time!


----------



## Halloeve55

2 hours and some change later this is what I have done with my mantel.i did the sign fast and by myself which explains its messiness !


----------



## chinclub

The decorations look great and what a cute little boy in the pictures. I love that hair.


----------



## Kardec251985

MissMandy said:


> It's September, time to start decorating!


So true! I was on vacation for Labor Day and my husband said "I can't wait for us to get home so you can put up all of the Halloween decorations!" Haha. This weekend will be all about cleaning but I may be able to put some bits of Halloween out on Sunday. This is what my living room looked like in 2009 with my sparce decorations: 1 YC tealight holder & 1 tiny hanging pumpkin are shown.









My collection has grown vastly since then and it takes hours to unwrap/unbox/set up everything.


----------



## MissMandy

Your fireplace looks great, halloeve! And I can't wait to see your collection this year, Kardec


----------



## Halloeve55

chinclub said:


> The decorations look great and what a cute little boy in the pictures. I love that hair.


. Thank You! His hair is more curly today!


----------



## Halloeve55

MissMandy said:


> Your fireplace looks great, halloeve! And I can't wait to see your collection this year, Kardec


 Thanks! Your place looks awesome as well! . (I need to learn how to reply multiple quotes on here  lol)


----------



## MissMandy

Halloeve55 said:


> Thanks! Your place looks awesome as well! . (I need to learn how to reply multiple quotes on here  lol)


It's the icon to the right of 'Reply with Quote', with the + sign. You have to click that for each box you want to quote

And thank you


----------



## Halloeve55

Thanks for the info and your welcome


----------



## Guest

Its getting orange in here


----------



## MissMandy

I love that owl!


----------



## lisa48317

Everyone's rooms looks so great! My house is so small & cluttered (too much STUFF!) that I need to strategically decorate. It's supposed to be rainy & cool this weekend, so quality time in the garage may be in order!


----------



## mariposa0283

i changed my decorations around a little bit the other day, will take pics to upload later. i like it better how it is.


----------



## Lisaloo

I really love the picture hanging behind this display and the display itself. Those candelabrum are divine!




Azrielle said:


> I added more to the Boney Bunch collection. I leave a lot out all year long. Need to take more pics...
> View attachment 125953


----------



## Lisaloo

Can't wait to see the new arrangement, Mariposa! I hope Harry retains his place of honor!


----------



## mariposa0283

harry never moves. and mr pumpkin head squishy ball (what did i call him last time? lol) is still living on top of him, i did move most of my decorations off the mantle though as they would have interfered with the cobwebs im planning on doing off my light fixtures. plus it was getting extremely crowded up there lol.


----------



## MissMandy

Yes! Post away!


----------



## mariposa0283

ok here goes.. 

this guy hangs on the outside, lights up at night, on a timer. 









here he is all lit up









moved all this crap from the mantle to a bookshelf

























cant really see it but when you push the button it lights up inside and casts silhouettes of everything on the inside wall of the pumpkin. love this thing.









my husbands skeleton hangs from the fan and glows in the blacklight. pretty awesome









and because people ALWAYS ask, yes that is panties hanging on the mirror. a friend sent them to me as a joke a few christmases ago, so i proudly display them. i think the guy that installed my satellite thinks we're crazy sex deviants or something, he took them down and moved them so they werent dangling in his face when he was hooking everything up. we had a good laugh about it after he left.


----------



## MissMandy

LMFAO! I thought my eyes were playing tricks on me  That story made me lol. Cool decorations. I love decor that lights up


----------



## mariposa0283

me too! its always better than the stuff that just sits there.. ok, almost always better...


----------



## Deadna

I don't have alot up yet. I pretty much just put everything I buy new right up on the mantle so it won't look like this long 
I love the crackle glass pumpkin vase I found clearanced at Walgreens last week!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture126768-indoor-decor.jpg


----------



## Guest

Starting to add more slowly...savoring the event


----------



## MissMandy

Looking good everyone


----------



## stormygirl84

Ha! I convinced him to crawl up there and get my decorations down! Going through the boxes now...


----------



## MissMandy

stormygirl84 said:


> Ha! I convinced him to crawl up there and get my decorations down! Going through the boxes now...


Alright! Go to town girl


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

We decorated the fireplace mantle today. 










My favourite part ~


----------



## Halloeve55

My son decided to decorate his 'clubhouse' which is the area under his bunk bed.Complete with a Halloween Music mix.He had a blast


----------



## Halloeve55

Lil Ghouliette:nice mantel and love your potion rack!


----------



## ALKONOST

Halloeve55 said:


> My son decided to decorate his 'clubhouse' which is the area under his bunk bed.Complete with a Halloween Music mix.He had a blast


I love that Halloeve55! That's so endearing.. he'll remember that for the rest of his life I bet. Great memory for him... and you!


----------



## MissMandy

Loving the mantel, Lil G! The potion cabinet is wicked 

Aww that's awesome! You got a future haunter on your hands there, Halloeve


----------



## chinclub

Everything looks great!! I have got to get moving and start on my house.


----------



## Halloeve55

ALKONOST said:


> Halloeve55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My son decided to decorate his 'clubhouse' which is the area under his bunk bed.Complete with a Halloween Music mix.He had a blast
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Halloeve55! That's so endearing.. he'll remember that for the rest of his life I bet. Great memory for him... and you!
Click to expand...

. I hope so! He loves Halloween like me! I hope it stays that way. Thanks missmandy:he loves Halloween shopping/decorating ..like I said..hope it stays that way


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Halloeve55, I love your son's Bad to the Bone decorating. Tell him we think he did a great job!


----------



## Deadview

My daughter found this at our local thrift store so we figured we would put a candle in it and leave it on the table. It's never too early.


----------



## MissMandy

That's a unique lantern. Very cool. Your daughter seems to have "the eye"


----------



## Deadview

She follows after me and loves this time of year. Can't wait to see what she will dress up as this year for the "Cemetery" she ain't right, JUST LIKE ME !


----------



## mariposa0283

oh i love that lantern! very nice find.


----------



## kloey74

That is such a unique latern. Great find!


----------



## ALKONOST

Cool lantern! I've gotten some of my favorite decor from thrift stores.


----------



## JustJ

Lisaloo said:


> Ok, something else I threw together today with some bits and bobs left over from bigger projects I worked on this afternoon. I apologize for the terrible quality, I didn't feel like busting out the tripod.
> 
> View attachment 125876



I absolutely LOVE this. Beautiful for bits and bobs


----------



## Lisaloo

JustJ said:


> I absolutely LOVE this. Beautiful for bits and bobs


Thank you, JustJ!


----------



## kingcoop80

So far we have this up. 

Jim shore lock shock barrel. Sally. And jack head. And witch.


----------



## MissMandy

Looking good!


----------



## Halloeve55

lilghouliette-thanks!
deadview-awesome lantern!
kingcoop80-love the witch!


----------



## vwgirl

All I have to say is praise Jesus for Command Strip products.  I will post pictures up here in a few.


----------



## madonna1983

MissMandy said:


>


nothing beats a vintage Biestel cut out!


----------



## madonna1983

kingcoop80 said:


> So far we have this up.
> 
> Jim shore lock shock barrel. Sally. And jack head. And witch.


 very cool and nice!


----------



## byondbzr

Loving everyone's displays! Haven't done much inside yet, better get on it!


----------



## stormygirl84

Yay, I got most of our decorations up! I'm still missing a few, though... Guess hubby will just have to venture back up into the attic tomorrow to find them! At least it cooled off a LOT over the weekend - it only got up to 73 degrees today! Woo-hoo!

I'll take and post pics tomorrow, too. Tonight I'm having dinner at my parents' house while my husband is working.


----------



## madonna1983




----------



## Paul Melniczek

Madonna, some great pics. Very cool way of decorating while complimenting your decor. Nicely done.


----------



## madonna1983

Paul Melniczek said:


> Madonna, some great pics. Very cool way of decorating while complimenting your decor. Nicely done.


Thanks very much! I appreciate the compliment


----------



## MissMandy

Great stuff, madonna! I LOVE those big stuffed pumpkins on the floor near the tree! And the Halloween sheets are really cool too


----------



## lisa48317

Madonna - I just love your place in general ! It's so open & airy!

The Boney Bunch display under the TV & both beds are awesome!


----------



## ChrisW

I'm impressed with how NEAT the house is!


----------



## Lisaloo

Madonna, love everything!


----------



## madonna1983

MissMandy said:


> Great stuff, madonna! I LOVE those big stuffed pumpkins on the floor near the tree! And the Halloween sheets are really cool too




thanks so much!


----------



## madonna1983

vwgirl said:


> all i have to say is praise jesus for command strip products.  i will post pictures up here in a few.


best things ever!!!!


----------



## madonna1983

lisa48317 said:


> Madonna - I just love your place in general ! It's so open & airy!
> 
> The Boney Bunch display under the TV & both beds are awesome!


THANKS SO MUCH i LOVE MY BONEY BUNCH COLLECTION


----------



## madonna1983

lisaloo said:


> madonna, love everything!


thanks so much


----------



## MissMandy

The first 3 pix are things I've already posted, but I've recently added a few items, so I figured I take new pix lol

Added the silhouettes









Added a couple of potion jars









Added the 2 small canisters









New canister and I <3 Halloween magnet









 Hallway









Nothing Halloweenie here, but I changed over to my Fall bedding


----------



## stormygirl84

Just a few shots of my meager decor. I'll be adding more as times goes on.


----------



## N2Darkness

MissMandy said:


> The first 3 pix are things I've already posted, but I've recently added a few items, so I figured I take new pix lol
> 
> Added the silhouettes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added a couple of potion jars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added the 2 small canisters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New canister and I <3 Halloween magnet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing Halloweenie here, but I changed over to my Fall bedding


Where did you get the silhouettes? The raven and cat are very cool!


----------



## MissMandy

To be honest, I can't remember lol. I've had them for a few years now. Pretty sure I ordered them online, but can't remember which site  Dollar Tree has some, but they're not really reusable because they're paper thin and rip easily.


----------



## Hoopah1972

You have fall bedding? Hehe.

I guess my one comforter no matter the season needs to go. 8)


----------



## MissMandy

Hoopah1972 said:


> You have fall bedding? Hehe.
> 
> I guess my one comforter no matter the season needs to go. 8)


lol well I use that comforter for Fall and Winter. Just have different sheet sets


----------



## Lisaloo

Holy crap, stormygirl, I cannot express the full extent of my adoration of your octopus medicine cabinet.

MissMandy, You have such cute things and great taste! Everything is in just the right spot!


----------



## witchy46

madonna1983 said:


> View attachment 127605
> 
> View attachment 127606
> 
> View attachment 127607
> 
> View attachment 127608
> 
> View attachment 127609
> 
> View attachment 127610
> 
> View attachment 127611
> 
> View attachment 127612
> 
> View attachment 127613
> 
> View attachment 127614
> 
> View attachment 127615
> 
> View attachment 127616
> 
> View attachment 127618
> 
> View attachment 127619



Love your house decor!! Where did you get your Halloween sheets and pillow cases, they are very cute?


----------



## Spookybella977

Madonna awesome pics!!! I love your Halloween tree and the two pumkins next to it!!!


----------



## stormygirl84

Lisaloo said:


> Holy crap, stormygirl, I cannot express the full extent of my adoration of your octopus medicine cabinet.


Thank you! It's actually just a picture, not a medicine cabinet. It's pretty awesome, even so. I found it at Bed, Bath & Beyond when we moved into our house and I HAD to have it! I used to have it right above the toilet, but my husband was creeped out - "It watches me pee!"


----------



## MissMandy

Lisaloo said:


> Holy crap, stormygirl, I cannot express the full extent of my adoration of your octopus medicine cabinet.
> 
> MissMandy, You have such cute things and great taste! Everything is in just the right spot!


Aww thank you 



stormygirl84 said:


> Thank you! It's actually just a picture, not a medicine cabinet. It's pretty awesome, even so. I found it at Bed, Bath & Beyond when we moved into our house and I HAD to have it! I used to have it right above the toilet, but my husband was creeped out - "It watches me pee!"


lmao! This made my day


----------



## Goog

This thread makes me want to decorate. Curse the husband who says it has to wait for October 1st.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

I just love seeing everyone's pictures! I've started decorating (indoors), but unfortunately all I've really been able to do so far is make a huge mess! WAY too much stuff and not enough room to display it all. I've got tons of half-empty boxes and totes scattered all throughout the living room. The cats look like they're walking through an obstacle course. If the producers of the TV show "Hoarders" were to knock on my door right now, I'm sure I'd be featured on a future episode. 

But...I do have one wall shelf decorated with several of my most favorite decorations. It's theme is black cats and pumpkins. So...one shelf down, and the rest of the house to go!


----------



## HexMe

The sideboard area:


----------



## Kardec251985

HexMe said:


> The sideboard area:
> 
> View attachment 128355
> 
> 
> View attachment 128356


Your sideboard area is *AMAZING!*


----------



## Kardec251985

Freshly washed floor with orange glass globe string lights hung on the wall.







A closer look at the string lights and a few tiny decorations I put out.







2 little handmade guys I picked up in Boothbay Harbor, Maine 2 weeks ago.

I'm holding off on putting out jack-o-lanterns and really Halloween themed items until we get a little closer to October.


----------



## 22606

Kardec251985 said:


> View attachment 128359
> 
> 2 little handmade guys I picked up in Boothbay Harbor, Maine 2 weeks ago.


Those are wonderful, Kardec.

Everyone's setups look great.


----------



## Halloeve55

HexMe
Your sideboard looks awesome!



Kardec251985


Love your string lights!


----------



## HexMe

Thanks Kardec, I love your TV room. Looks like the perfect place to snuggle in and watch a scary movie! Thanks HalloEve


----------



## MissMandy

Yay, more pix!  Great decor, HexMe and Kardec! Keep em coming folks! If ya haven't decorated yet, get to it


----------



## witchy46

Does anyone know where I can find some Halloween bedding, Please HELP!!! Thanks!!


----------



## witchy46

pumpkinking30 said:


> Here are a few pics from my house. There are more on my profile if you would like to see them all. The bedspread that we have is from Domestications.com a few years ago (the sleeping cat wasn't included). I tried to see if they had one this year, but the site is down for now.
> View attachment 125818
> 
> View attachment 125819
> 
> View attachment 125820
> 
> View attachment 125821
> 
> View attachment 125822
> 
> View attachment 125824


Where did you get the guys in front of your fireplace they are just too cool!!!


----------



## greaseballs80

Got Started with my window display yesterday, work in progress but here's a sneak pic:


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

OMG! It's one of the homes from Deliverance!!! The overalls should be on both dolls. Maybe a banjo instead of a wagon and blocks.


----------



## MissMandy

That is real creepy lol


----------



## MrNightmare

I decorated the weekend after Labor Day and this weekend, got around to taking Pics, so here it is:

















































It's pretty much the same as last year with a few changes. 

More pics in my 2012 album: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mrnightmare-albums-halloween-2012.html


----------



## Tannasgach

oooh creepy cool Mr Nightmare!


----------



## MissMandy

I love the way you decorate, MrN. Spooky elegance at its best!


----------



## Kelloween

I agree..looks great..spooky, yet neat!


----------



## Kelloween

greaseballs80 said:


> Got Started with my window display yesterday, work in progress but here's a sneak pic:


eeeekkkk..creepy!!


----------



## ALKONOST

Mr. Nightmare - great job decorating! I'm in love with your player piano though. Makes me miss the one I had to get rid of before we moved. It wasn't as elaborate as yours but, I still loved it.. and loved decorating it for the holidays.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Love your spooky decorations Mr Nightmare especially your witch.


----------



## Melanormal

I love that tree painting! Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Tannasgach

greaseballs80 said:


> Got Started with my window display yesterday, work in progress but here's a sneak pic:


omg how did I miss this!?! I wouldn't be trick rr treating at your house gb - tooooo skary!!!! 

I'm a huge fan of your circus theme, can't wait to see what you're doing this year!!


----------



## kingcoop80

Just got done bringin up all my stuff. Tonight it has begun!!!


----------



## kingcoop80

And more lol


----------



## MissMandy

September is more than half over. Let's start seeing more decorations!


----------



## 1_ucky13

. A few halloween things out, mostly fall right now, but with this chilly rainy weather I am thinking indoor halloween decorating time! Then I will wait until october for outdoors!


----------



## lisa48317

I only have a couple things out that I've acquired so far this year - I'm not 'allowed' to unleash the goodies until after my daughter's birthday on the 28th. But fair game the 29th!!!


----------



## MrNightmare

Tannasgach said:


> oooh creepy cool Mr Nightmare!





MissMandy said:


> I love the way you decorate, MrN. Spooky elegance at its best!





Kelloween said:


> I agree..looks great..spooky, yet neat!


Thanks for the comments! I try to go for a Haunted Gothic-Victorian Look as I decorate. Traditional Halloween, with dark undertones... Lots of Black and deep Oranges. Lighting is Key, lots of Flicker Flame Lights, Candles, and Orange/Red bulbs set it off. It's acutally much darker in person, but had to add more lighting for photo purposes.



ALKONOST said:


> Mr. Nightmare - great job decorating! I'm in love with your player piano though. Makes me miss the one I had to get rid of before we moved. It wasn't as elaborate as yours but, I still loved it.. and loved decorating it for the holidays.


Thanks, I love that old pump organ! Picked it up at a flea market years ago from an old friend! 



Haunted Nana said:


> Love your spooky decorations Mr Nightmare especially your witch.


Thank you Haunted Nana! I am glad you took notice to the Witch! She is definatly one of my treasured props!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

those pictures are awesome!!


----------



## Chrissy

I'm slowly getting things set up. The bar room is the easiest, so I start there.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Nice Chrissy. One chair left for a victim huh?? BaaaaaaaaHaaaaaaaHaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Chrissy

Haunted Nana said:


> Nice Chrissy. One chair left for a victim huh?? BaaaaaaaaHaaaaaaaHaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!


Haha of course


----------



## Haunted Nana

Chrissy said:


> Haha of course


I would feel right at home. Pour me a drink please.LOL


----------



## kingcoop80

So far this is what we have set up !


----------



## MissMandy

Chrissy said:


> I'm slowly getting things set up. The bar room is the easiest, so I start there.


Looks great, Chrissy! Makes me wish I had a bar LOL

Like that lace curtain, coop


----------



## moonwitchkitty

starting to get the itch my poor honey doesn't know what he is in for. I already have some zombies on the mantle, skeletons on the book case, and my oven mitts are out all year round. think today i will break out the Halloween cookie jar.  have to clean up a bit before i post any pictures.


----------



## lisa48317

moonwitchkitty said:


> have to clean up a bit before i post any pictures.


LOL! me, too! The benefit of waiting til after the daughter's party is that my house WILL be clean and I can take pics at will!


----------



## kallie

greaseballs80 said:


> Got Started with my window display yesterday, work in progress but here's a sneak pic:


Ha! That wonky-eyed baby is super creepy


----------



## beautifulnightmare

My tv 








Bookshelves
















Front door


----------



## MissMandy

Yippie! I love when y'all start decorating  
I like all of the different pumpkin pails under your TV, beautifulnightmare. And OMG my mom use to have that same ceramic pumpkin that you have next to your TV! Sadly it broke  It was one of my favorites too. Your front door looks awesome too!


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Thanks! I just got the pumpkin pails at Target a few days ago! And the ceramic JOL is one of my favorite yard sale finds!


----------



## Paint It Black

Started on the indoor decor. So far, have done our son's "Garrett's Laboratory" in the guest bathroom. Note that I used the Ghost of Spookie "No-Water Specimen Jars" on the top shelf. (She made a tutuorial.) The dining room buffet side table is decked out with the table runner and pumpkin from my Secret Reaper Davidsdesire, and other goodies I have accumulated this and last year. Again, SR gifts on the fireplace mantel. And the crazy baby dolls that have been showing up over the past couple years. Lastly, my favorite project, the miniature cemetery inside the pumpkin that I made about 5 years ago.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Looks good. love the pumpkin idea


----------



## mariposa0283

i pinned something similar to that a couple weeks ago, i love those mini cemetery scenes in a pumpkin. hoping that my reaper sees that on my pinterest and decides they really want to make me one.... lol


----------



## Haunted Nana

I got my witches cabinet done today. Well almost i have to find some more lights to put in it then I can take some night photos.


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow!!! That witches cabinet and witch are fabulous! Nice job Haunted Nana!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Paint It Black said:


> Wow!!! That witches cabinet and witch are fabulous! Nice job Haunted Nana!


 Thanks Paint it Black. My granddaughters came over tonight to check it outand boy did they and told me now get going and get the rest of you junk out we will be back this week end to play with it.LMAO


----------



## frogkid11

Haunted Nana, is that the witch from Grandin Road? How do you like her? I've been contemplating purchasing her because I feel she is one of the better looking life sized witches out there.


----------



## Tannasgach

Love how you decorated the bath and the sideboard, PIB. That black/orange vase is beautiful. 

Wow, that's a pretty impressive witches cabinet, H. Nana!! I would love to see closeups of each of the shelves. _*hint, hint*_


----------



## frogkid11

Chrissy said:


> I'm slowly getting things set up. The bar room is the easiest, so I start there.


Chrissy, how did you get the dress on your Sinister Serena to puddle on the floor like that? When I received mine earlier this week and set her up, her gown barely covers the feet of the stand....please, give me your secret.


----------



## Haunted Nana

frogkid11 said:


> Haunted Nana, is that the witch from Grandin Road? How do you like her? I've been contemplating purchasing her because I feel she is one of the better looking life sized witches out there.


No she isn't from Grandin road we go ther at Meijer last year. I like her but her dress and cape are really light weight and you can see thru it pretty easly wish it was heavier material but over all she is pretty good.. Not sure how much differnt Grandins Road witch is.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Thanks Tannasgach. I will get them up tomorrow the grand daughters re arranger tongit I had it pretty much so you could read labels but when they got doen not so much now.LOL They had to hand check things out.LOL Ho weasily they forgot most of it was there last year as well.


----------



## MissMandy

Looking good, PaintItBlack! I love the bathroom lab!

That looks awesome, HauntedNana! I too, thought that was the witch from Grandin Road. I want her sooooo bad!


----------



## lisa48317

Haunted Nana said:


> I got my witches cabinet done today. Well almost i have to find some more lights to put in it then I can take some night photos.
> View attachment 129985


*That's awesome!!!*


----------



## madonna1983




----------



## MGOBLUENIK

Seeing everyones pictures makes me even more excited to start! I got a few things out today and put this display together on top of the bookcase were all the Boney Bunch pieces are displayed.


----------



## MissMandy

Love it! I got the little cat candle sitter too


----------



## madonna1983

nice and tastefully done!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow some great stuff here  
i am starting this weekend i will have to share wheni get it up


----------



## ALKONOST

Haunted Nana said:


> Thanks Paint it Black. My granddaughters came over tonight to check it outand boy did they and told me now get going and get the rest of you junk out we will be back this week end to play with it.LMAO


Hahahaha.... my nieces come over to "help me decorate" each year but, instead I find a make-shift potion store on my coffee table that not only sells potion but also sells insects, tamed bats, magical snakes and flickering tea lights for spells. Then large pumpkin grafiti pieces used as currency. That was last year's. I truely can't wait to see what they'll come up with this year.  Watching them dig through my Halloween stuff is truely something I enjoy. I have a big mess to clean up after they leave but, it's 100% worth it.


----------



## sookie

I'm totally starting this weekend, I can't wait anymore lol


----------



## bkszabo

MrNightmare said:


> I decorated the weekend after Labor Day and this weekend, got around to taking Pics, so here it is:
> 
> View attachment 128766
> 
> 
> View attachment 128767
> 
> 
> View attachment 128768
> 
> 
> View attachment 128769
> 
> 
> View attachment 128770
> 
> 
> View attachment 128771
> 
> 
> It's pretty much the same as last year with a few changes.
> 
> More pics in my 2012 album: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/mrnightmare-albums-halloween-2012.html




I love your reaper! That thing is awesome and huge! I'm pretty much in love with all of your decorations and the way in which you pull it all together too. Awesome job.


----------



## bkszabo

well let's face it-I'm drooling over everyone's stuff and I want it all! I have a lot, but I still see more unique things on here and I'm like hmm I wonder where they got that?!


----------



## mariposa0283

MGOBLUENIK said:


> Seeing everyones pictures makes me even more excited to start! I got a few things out today and put this display together on top of the bookcase were all the Boney Bunch pieces are displayed.
> 
> View attachment 130163



i love all that stuff... very nice display.


----------



## Haunted Nana

ALKONOST said:


> Hahahaha.... my nieces come over to "help me decorate" each year but, instead I find a make-shift potion store on my coffee table that not only sells potion but also sells insects, tamed bats, magical snakes and flickering tea lights for spells. Then large pumpkin grafiti pieces used as currency. That was last year's. I truely can't wait to see what they'll come up with this year.  Watching them dig through my Halloween stuff is truely something I enjoy. I have a big mess to clean up after they leave but, it's 100% worth it.


Thats for sure. if it weren't for the kids BIG and small it wouldn't be worth it I love seeing there faces when checking out whats new in rooms each time they come over.. I brought up 2 more witches from basement today so my trio of witches are complete now.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Tannasgach said:


> Love how you decorated the bath and the sideboard, PIB. That black/orange vase is beautiful.
> 
> Wow, that's a pretty impressive witches cabinet, H. Nana!! I would love to see closeups of each of the shelves. _*hint, hint*_


Ok here are the close up of the shelves but I think it looks much better farther away.LOL


----------



## FatRanza

In celebration of the first day of Autumn we will be putting up our fall decor this weekend, but unfortunately stopping short of going full blown Halloween just yet. I need to wait until after my grandaughter's birthday party (she'll be turning 7) on October 20th before the shackles will be released and I can go nuts with the Halloween decor inside. Seems we're doing a fairy-themed party which may not mesh well with my the spooky stuff.


----------



## Halloween Scream

Looking great everyone! Here's what I have so far, lol:









If I stay off this site for a few days, hopefully I'll have something better to post next week!


----------



## Tannasgach

oooh Thanks for posting the pictures H. Nana!!!  You have a creepy cool display! Love the cobalt bottle with the stopper in the first pic and how you mix in the eyeballs. The poisoned apple is a nice touch too. Very creative and imaginative.


----------



## 22606

Great new pictures.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Tannasgach said:


> oooh Thanks for posting the pictures H. Nana!!!  You have a creepy cool display! Love the cobalt bottle with the stopper in the first pic and how you mix in the eyeballs. The poisoned apple is a nice touch too. Very creative and imaginative.


Thanks Tannasgach. alot of what you see right there, I have found right here on this awesome forum so I have everyone her to thank for great tutorials, ideas(found the apples on here as well) and especially labels and gotta have eyeballs to keep and eye on everything that is if my fat little Minpin Sassy isn't but she was in one photo. I have a Black crow and she guards it like it is her baby an grouls if anyone except me gets to close to it.LOL


----------



## ThedaBara

I'm going to have to start next week because seeing all of these fabulous pics is making me very impatient. Beautiful decor everyone!!


----------



## MissMandy

Haunted Nana said:


> Ok here are the close up of the shelves but I think it looks much better farther away.LOL
> View attachment 130238
> View attachment 130240
> View attachment 130242
> View attachment 130243
> View attachment 130244


No way! That looks fantastic!


----------



## MissMandy

Haunted Nana said:


> Thats for sure if it were for the kids BIG and small it wouldn't be worth it I love seeign there faces when checking out whats new in rooms each tiem they coem over.. I brought up 2 more witches from basement today so my trio of witches are complete now.
> View attachment 130237


I love love love the way this looks!


----------



## Haunted Nana

MissMandy said:


> I love love love the way this looks!


Thanks Miss Mandy glad your enjoying it. wow that typing in my last post is aweful I better go fix it.LMAO I am tired form 15 trips to basement today .LOL My sassy girl is still guarding her crow too. My little yorkie walked over by it to see what she was guarding she growled at him and he barked at her like what the heck is wrong with you.LOL they crack me up


----------



## ALKONOST

Haunted Nana- No wonder they like to look through your rooms after you decorate. You have a knack for grouping things together and that witch's cabinet is completely awesome!


----------



## Tannasgach

Haunted Nana said:


> My sassy girl is still guarding her crow too. My little yorkie walked over by it to see what she was guarding she growled at him and he barked at her like what the heck is wrong with you.LOL they crack me up


rofl that's too funny!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

ALKONOST said:


> Haunted Nana- No wonder they like to look through your rooms after you decorate. You have a knack for grouping things together and that witch's cabinet is completely awesome!


Aww thanks Alkonost it is fun. I wish I could leave it up all year but might not mesh to well with Christmas witch(Opps which guess Halloween has totally take over my brain)) is also my sisters birthday. hope it doesn't scare my 2 year old grandson too bad this year.


----------



## MrNightmare

bkszabo said:


> I love your reaper! That thing is awesome and huge! I'm pretty much in love with all of your decorations and the way in which you pull it all together too. Awesome job.


Thank you! He is 6ft tall and made of Fiberglass. I got him back in 2000 from Spirit when they actually sold quality props. Thanks for the comments, I try to stay consistent with the style, color, and lighting. I am glad you like it!


----------



## TheBerggs

Love all the pictures, just started decorating today and couldn't wait to share at least one pic.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Got some of the inside house stuff up thought i would share love how it turned out so far this year


----------



## Haunted Nana

Saki.Girl said:


> Got some of the inside house stuff up thought i would share love how it turned out so far this year


It all looks great Saki.Love your stuff


----------



## witchy46

Saki.Girl said:


> Got some of the inside house stuff up thought i would share love how it turned out so far this year



Where did you get the tombstones on your cabinets? I love them!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Haunted Nana said:


> It all looks great Saki.Love your stuff


thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl

witchy46 said:


> Where did you get the tombstones on your cabinets? I love them!!


Just picked them up at dollor tree  both in same package


----------



## ALKONOST

Great job Saki!!! Love it all. I especially like the framed spider web.. and I love how you arranged the bat sillouettes on your window.


----------



## chinclub

Saki.Girl said:


> Got some of the inside house stuff up thought i would share love how it turned out so far this year


And it looks like there is an arm of something trying to get out of your microwave! Bet you didn't know that was in there.


----------



## Saki.Girl

chinclub said:


> And it looks like there is an arm of something trying to get out of your microwave! Bet you didn't know that was in there.


lol nope did not even know that lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> Great job Saki!!! Love it all. I especially like the framed spider web.. and I love how you arranged the bat sillouettes on your window.


thank you


----------



## drea11

Saki.Girl said:


> Got some of the inside house stuff up thought i would share love how it turned out so far this year



Looks great!


----------



## Tannasgach

wow Saki, everything looks wonderful, really like your different collections and great candle sconces. I'm using black leaf garland inside the house this year too - on my curtain rods and on my chandelier gives everything a different yet still creepy look.


----------



## Elise

madonna1983 said:


> View attachment 127610


OMG I love that skeleton bedding! Where did you get it?


----------



## MissMandy

Woohoo more pictures  Looking good boils and ghouls! Well, it is officially AUTUMN! If ya haven't already, it's time to break out all of those rubbermaid totes and get to work! Times a wastin'


----------



## moonwitchkitty

trying TRYING to hold out until October Fist and I'm not going to make it. I put up the wreath that Miss Mandy made me for the SR and i have skulls out all year round. the urge is too great i can't do it. going to put on a creepy CD and will post what I put up


----------



## Paint It Black

We finally decided how to display the Venetian mask I found at a yard sale last month:


----------



## MissMandy

moonwitchkitty said:


> trying TRYING to hold out until October Fist and I'm not going to make it. I put up the wreath that Miss Mandy made me for the SR and i have skulls out all year round. the urge is too great i can't do it. going to put on a creepy CD and will post what I put up


Teehee  I can't wait to see everything!


That looks great, PIB!


----------



## Haunted Nana

moonwitchkitty said:


> trying TRYING to hold out until October Fist and I'm not going to make it. I put up the wreath that Miss Mandy made me for the SR and i have skulls out all year round. the urge is too great i can't do it. going to put on a creepy CD and will post what I put up


LOl I couldn't wait either after looking at everyones cool stuff and haveing my granddaughter say Come on Nana get teh Halloween stuff out I stil am treasing them by only getting a little out each day.LOL


----------



## mariposa0283

uuuuuugh, been hanging cobwebs all day and im SO over it. this is the worst part of decorating for halloween. i have half of my living room done, just one half to go and i can be done with the inside, but i dont even want to do it. anyone wanna come take over? such a pain.


----------



## MissMandy

mariposa0283 said:


> uuuuuugh, been hanging cobwebs all day and im SO over it. this is the worst part of decorating for halloween. i have half of my living room done, just one half to go and i can be done with the inside, but i dont even want to do it. anyone wanna come take over? such a pain.


I think taking them down is worse lol


----------



## Haunted Nana

MissMandy said:


> I think taking them down is worse lol


yeah putting up and taking down are BOTH BAD.LOL I can never get them right ;o(


----------



## MissMandy

Haunted Nana said:


> yeah putting up and taking down are BOTH BAD.LOL I can never get them right ;o(


The key is not use too much. When you use big pieces, it ends up clumping. Unless of course, you're stretching them out in a BIG area. But they're a pain no matter what lol


----------



## Haunted Nana

MissMandy said:


> The key is not use too much. When you use big pieces, it ends up clumping. Unless of course, you're stretching them out in a BIG area. But they're a pain no matter what lol


Thanks for the tip Miss Mandy I guess that could be a part of my problem trying to use too much at once. I guess I have never actually watched anyone putting it up.


----------



## Jules17

Awesome decor Saki! Love how your bookshelves turned out with all the little figures/coffins!


----------



## mariposa0283

MissMandy said:


> I think taking them down is worse lol


no way, taking them down takes a few seconds. putting them up took me all day, but im a perfectionist when it comes to that sort of thing. but now we're done, and it looks awesome. got some glow in the dark stuff this year and it looks like crap with tthe lights on but once all the lights are out, it really looks good. now if i could figure out how to get a pic of it like that.. next year ill just stick with the glow in the blacklight stuff, even though its green... it'll still look cooler when the light is turned on.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

going to have to go to the store to get more creepy cloth ugh!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

the top shelf to my gaming shelf


----------



## MissMandy

Looking good!


----------



## bkszabo

I have nowhere near the great stuff that most of you have, but I did put out a few things this week:


----------



## MissMandy

Oh man, I've been looking for a tablecloth like yours, bkszabo. And that devil pumpkin is wicked cool! Never seen one like it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Jules17 said:


> Awesome decor Saki! Love how your bookshelves turned out with all the little figures/coffins!


thanks and what do i do buy more today LOL


----------



## Halloweenfan

These are from last year. I'm getting the stuff out this week for this year. I like cutouts, blow molds, & small animatronics the most, but in these pictures I don't show a lot of the blowmolds. These pictures where really taken for inventory of what I have, so I guess I didn't need to do the blowmolds, but I don't have that many blowmolds, and they are easy to remember what I have.









Scream guy is there too: I took that picture to remind me where he was because in the picture he sort of blends in, so don't worry about what that says. These pictures where more an inventory anyway, so than I remember what I have.








Dark Woman is Hot! 
















Bought the Silver Skeleton because it reminds of a Terminator skeleton I seen somewhere.








Target Black Light taped on chair. Very good. The one year Target was selling eyeballs in a jar that made some noise or what not, so than I just bought a jar from some store, and bought some eyeballs from Factory Card Outlet (Now bought out by Party City), and than that's eyeballs in a jar. Sure, it doesn't make noise, but who cares.








For Jason, I stuffed him with newspapers to make him more bulky. They sold that at Walgreens before just in case anyone wants that.








Bigger Mummy Cutout


----------



## MissMandy

Very festive, Hallloweenfan!


----------



## witchy poo

I had planned to get my decorating done last weekend but called in and worked a 36 hour shift. $$$$$ on my next check  Anyway I did get started decorating so here is what I have so far.
























































The candle stick on the mantel was part of my secret reaper gift, love it.


----------



## BiggieShawty

Wow! Looking good. Nice decor.


----------



## Madame Leota

Witchy Poo, there's that awesome fireplace of yours again! Love what you've done, of course you could do absolutely nothing and it would still look fantastic. I really like the vampire hunter kit - nice touch.


----------



## MissMandy

omg witchypoo, you have the ultimate Halloween house!


----------



## frogkid11

witchy poo said:


> [
> The candle stick on the mantel was part of my secret reaper gift, love it.


OMG!! That is the candlestick that I sent you (I was wondering as I looked at your pics and then you mentioned it at the end) and I LOVE how you incorporated it into your mantle setting - that looks SOOOOO awesome. That is exactly how I decorate - now I'm truly inspired to get my stuff done this weekend!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

witchy poo said:


> I had planned to get my decorating done last weekend but called in and worked a 36 hour shift. $$$$$ on my next check  Anyway I did get started decorating so here is what I have so far.
> View attachment 131268
> 
> View attachment 131269
> 
> View attachment 131270
> 
> View attachment 131271
> 
> View attachment 131272
> 
> View attachment 131273
> 
> View attachment 131274
> 
> View attachment 131275
> 
> The candle stick on the mantel was part of my secret reaper gift, love it.


WOW WOW WOW Love all your decorations Witchy Poo can't wait to see the rest if this is just teh beginning.


----------



## witchy poo

frogkid11 said:


> OMG!! That is the candlestick that I sent you (I was wondering as I looked at your pics and then you mentioned it at the end) and I LOVE how you incorporated it into your mantle setting - that looks SOOOOO awesome. That is exactly how I decorate - now I'm truly inspired to get my stuff done this weekend!!!


Yes it is the fantastic candlestick you sent me. I had black glass candlesticks on the mantle and thought I would try the one you sent me in place of the black ones. I really love the tarnished silver and thought it looked so much better. The blood red candles look great too. It will forever be a part of my Halloween decor


----------



## Tannasgach

Wow awesome fireplace witchy poo, with or without decorations!! And that candlestick looks perfect on the mantle.


----------



## witchy poo

I had a little time this morning for a little decorating. This is an antique wardrobe that we converted with shelves inside to hold towels just outside the bathroom. I was going for a Witch's dressing table kinda look. On the table is a photo of me and my best friend, a cast iron caldron, a spell book, some black and orange nail polish, some vintage perfume bottles, a small vintage trinket box with my spider earings in it and a rat. Does it need anything else? Maybe a candle?


----------



## Haunted Nana

witchy poo said:


> I had a little time this morning for a little decorating. This is an antique wardrobe that we converted with shelves inside to hold towels just outside the bathroom. I was going for a Witch's dressing table kinda look. On the table is a photo of me and my best friend, a cast iron caldron, a spell book, some black and orange nail polish, some vintage perfume bottles, a small vintage trinket box with my spider earings in it and a rat. Does it need anything else? Maybe a candle?
> View attachment 131313
> 
> View attachment 131315
> 
> View attachment 131314


Nice Witches bedroom and those boots are perfect!!!


----------



## bkszabo

MissMandy said:


> Oh man, I've been looking for a tablecloth like yours, bkszabo. And that devil pumpkin is wicked cool! Never seen one like it.


Thanks-I got him at Walgreens for 2.49-a really good deal and this year too-I guess they had leftovers from last year or something. The tablecloth though is I'm sure a goodwill find. I love goodwill-I can always find something for Halloween there!


----------



## Muffy

Miss Mandy.......absolutely adore your photo's! I must admit that I'm a bit behind this season due to a road trip in the beginning of September for the Retail Confectioners International show in Atlantic City. Altho I was not digging my boxes out as I should have been I can admit that attending the show put us in the groove. They stuffed so many truffles & assorted chocolates and fudge down our throats that ya just could'nt think that the only thing missing was your costume & trick or treat bag!

Perhaps this experience will keep us from eating a major amount of the candy we buy for the kids. AAhhh yes back to decorations ....I brought the 1st box in the kitchen yesterday and now the hunt begins for what needs to go up 1st. I pray that someday I can store all my Halloween decorations in one place! Yes that is a wonderful dream!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love the pictures they look awesome


----------



## MissMandy

Thank you for the compliment, Muffy  Be sure to take pix if you can once your decorations are up 

I just love the way that looks, witchy poo!


----------



## Kymmm

Love seeing everyone's homes! You all are doing a great job.. I wanted to start decorating last weekend but it's been too hot here in Southern California! Keep posting pictures!


----------



## Jules17

witchy poo said:


> I had planned to get my decorating done last weekend but called in and worked a 36 hour shift. $$$$$ on my next check  Anyway I did get started decorating so here is what I have so far.
> [The candle stick on the mantel was part of my secret reaper gift, love it.


The mantle looks great and I love that candelabra!! You have a great decorating style!


----------



## lisa48317

witchy poo said:


> I had a little time this morning for a little decorating. This is an antique wardrobe that we converted with shelves inside to hold towels just outside the bathroom. I was going for a Witch's dressing table kinda look. On the table is a photo of me and my best friend, a cast iron caldron, a spell book, some black and orange nail polish, some vintage perfume bottles, a small vintage trinket box with my spider earings in it and a rat. Does it need anything else? Maybe a candle?
> View attachment 131313
> 
> View attachment 131315



*This whole look is awesome! *


----------



## OMGDan




----------



## LadyRohan

Good stuff everyone. I haven't even started. I don't have much indoor decor so it won't take long to put up. I love seeing what everyone else does though. Keep em coming.


----------



## Haunted Nana

OMG Dan seriously how long has it been since you have cleaned with all those cob webs?? LOL Looks great pretty spooky. come do my webs i'm just a few umm hundreds of miles away.LOL


----------



## screamqueen2012

greaseballs80 said:


> Got Started with my window display yesterday, work in progress but here's a sneak pic:


i've got three of these dolls, arent they the BEST!!!! they are so creepy and great....i love what you did, where did you find that wagon?? awesome!!


----------



## MissMandy

Looking good Dan!


----------



## screamqueen2012

witchy poo said:


> I had planned to get my decorating done last weekend but called in and worked a 36 hour shift. $$$$$ on my next check  Anyway I did get started decorating so here is what I have so far.
> View attachment 131268
> 
> View attachment 131269
> 
> View attachment 131270
> 
> View attachment 131271
> 
> View attachment 131272
> 
> View attachment 131273
> 
> View attachment 131274
> 
> View attachment 131275
> 
> The candle stick on the mantel was part of my secret reaper gift, love it.


where did you get all the gothic decor in your living room, did you make alot of it? it is great....i'm trying to antique and collect for my living room too..i love your baby buggy, and the the trunks, love the vampire stake, that was great....show more....love love what you have done.....


----------



## moonwitchkitty

what we have so far


----------



## MissMandy

Your fireplace looks great, mwk


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MissMandy said:


> Your fireplace looks great, mwk


thank you  
going to get some fake ivy and paint it black going up there too. i'm not done just the tip of the ice burg


----------



## witchy poo

Got a little more decorating done today.










































The last 4 are pics in the new 3rd floor library that we just finished. The 3rd floor was just open rafter attic a year ago. I will post pics of the shelves when I get done decorating them.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love all the skeletons looks awesome especially love the ones you can see hanging through the curtain.


----------



## MissMandy

Looking awesome! I just adorable the natural woodwork in your house. Has so much more character than the houses today.


----------



## Chrissy

That looks fantastic! I love the skeleton reading to the little one! 

I got everyone out of their boxes yesterday and got the witch corner set up. Although, this year I want to add some more labels to the bottles.


----------



## MissMandy

HOLY CRAP! haha You got a monster family reunion going on there!


----------



## screamqueen2012

omg...i just lost it seeing all your props in one room and thought...i've got to show this to my husband so he quits fussing over my garage full....haha....great!!


----------



## witchy46

Chrissy said:


> That looks fantastic! I love the skeleton reading to the little one!
> 
> I got everyone out of their boxes yesterday and got the witch corner set up. Although, this year I want to add some more labels to the bottles.


Wow thats impressive!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Chrissy said:


> That looks fantastic! I love the skeleton reading to the little one!
> 
> I got everyone out of their boxes yesterday and got the witch corner set up. Although, this year I want to add some more labels to the bottles.


WOW you got the whole fam damily there. WOW lots of props.LOL PARTY PARTY !!! Lov eyoru Witchy corner too


----------



## screamqueen2012

witchy poo said:


> Got a little more decorating done today.
> View attachment 131653
> 
> View attachment 131654
> 
> View attachment 131655
> 
> View attachment 131656
> 
> View attachment 131657
> 
> View attachment 131659
> 
> The last 4 are pics in the new 3rd floor library that we just finished. The 3rd floor was just open rafter attic a year ago. I will post pics of the shelves when I get done decorating them.


i hope you keep posting pics, you got me working this afternoon...lol....i love the shadow skeletons...what a GREAT idea.......i love what you are doing....
we found a 25 inch dress makers dummy, a mini body made of burlap and a big lighted purple crytal ball on a neat antique frame....we're going to make a voodoo doll out of that, i totally thought of you on how we are going to do the scene on our sideboard...


----------



## msgatorslayer

So, I've been decorating the inside of the house this week. Tonight, I turn off the bright lights and have all the mood lighting on. The small, spooky lamp. The skulls that light up. That kind of thing.

DH says to me "I like this. You have the house looking sexy"

I said "Um, but, it's for Halloween." ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## witchy poo

Wow Chrissy I am at a loss for words, believe me that is something  I see you have the dog that kick myself for not getting a couple years ago. Is it Barney?


----------



## bluize

witchy poo said:


> Got a little more decorating done today.
> View attachment 131653
> 
> View attachment 131654
> 
> View attachment 131655
> 
> View attachment 131656
> 
> View attachment 131657
> 
> View attachment 131659
> 
> The last 4 are pics in the new 3rd floor library that we just finished. The 3rd floor was just open rafter attic a year ago. I will post pics of the shelves when I get done decorating them.


Witchy Poo - First, I LOVE your house. Second, your decorations look Perfect in your home. Everything you have goes so well together! Just perfect! Love it. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## LadyRohan

Chrissy said:


>


WOWzERS! That's insane.


----------



## beautifulnightmare

Great job everyone. Each one of you have something that has inspired me to make or buy for this year or next. Although some of you only have decor I can dream of! Awesome job all!


----------



## Muffy

We're getting ready here! Here's motivation from last year!


----------



## Lisaloo

msgatorslayer said:


> DH says to me "I like this. You have the house looking sexy"


This, in addition to making me almost spit out my coffee, is totally something my husband would say.


----------



## Jules17

Chrissy said:


> That looks fantastic! I love the skeleton reading to the little one!
> 
> I got everyone out of their boxes yesterday and got the witch corner set up. Although, this year I want to add some more labels to the bottles.



Everyone came together for the family picture!


----------



## witchy poo

screamqueen2012 said:


> i hope you keep posting pics, you got me working this afternoon...lol....i love the shadow skeletons...what a GREAT idea.......i love what you are doing....
> we found a 25 inch dress makers dummy, a mini body made of burlap and a big lighted purple crytal ball on a neat antique frame....we're going to make a voodoo doll out of that, i totally thought of you on how we are going to do the scene on our sideboard...


Thanks for the complement. I can't wait to see pics of what you do with your great finds.


----------



## witchy poo

screamqueen2012 said:


> where did you get all the gothic decor in your living room, did you make alot of it? it is great....i'm trying to antique and collect for my living room too..i love your baby buggy, and the the trunks, love the vampire stake, that was great....show more....love love what you have done.....


I have made some things. I try to use what I have as well and just creep it out. The baby buggy is a family piece that my mom gave me several years ago. It usually holds one of my grandmothers dolls. I love going to auctions, garage sales and thrift stores. I love antique shops as well but I mainly just look because I don't want to pay the prices.


----------



## witchy poo

Muffy said:


> We're getting ready here! Here's motivation from last year!


Love your decorating, can't wait to see more.


----------



## Melanormal

Oh yes, I have completely different bedding for Halloween as well.  I turn it into a forest with ravens in all the windows. Will try to post pics soon.


----------



## SpookyMag

Hello I am new here and love all the pictures so I wanted to show a few pictures of
View attachment 131874


my place nothing as grand as what all of you do but I still enjoy decorating








View attachment 131875


View attachment 131878


View attachment 131879


View attachment 131872


----------



## Haunted Nana

SpookyMag said:


> Hello I am new here and love all the pictures so I wanted to show a few pictures of
> View attachment 131874
> my place nothing as grand as what all of you do but I still enjoy decorating
> View attachment 131885
> View attachment 131875
> View attachment 131878
> View attachment 131879
> View attachment 131872
> View attachment 131884


HAHAHA Love your Scaredy Cat and the hands are pretty spooky too


----------



## MissMandy

SpookyMag said:


> Hello I am new here and love all the pictures so I wanted to show a few pictures of
> View attachment 131874
> 
> my place nothing as grand as what all of you do but I still enjoy decorating
> View attachment 131885
> 
> View attachment 131875
> 
> View attachment 131878
> 
> View attachment 131879
> 
> View attachment 131872
> 
> View attachment 131884


Hahaha I love the cat! That's very creative. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Lisaloo

The cat is great, SpookyMag!


----------



## Paint It Black

Just hung these skull window silhouettes and I could not believe how good they looked, even from inside the house.


----------



## Tannasgach

That looks great PIB! Perfect for those windows. Are they clings, if not how did you get them to stay on the window? I had the cat's eyes last year in the front for the witches party but the panels kept falling down. Drove me nuts!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Tanna. No, they are not clings, just thin plastic like a plastic tablecloth. I hung them with small bits of "Sticky Tack" this blue rubbery reusable adhesive stuff they sell at party stores or places like Buycostumes.com online. So far so good. They fit almost perfectly in the two windows, and they were just a clearance item from CVS I picked up after Halloween last year, so I didn't know how great they'd be at all.


----------



## Tannasgach

Paint It Black said:


> I hung them with small bits of "Sticky Tack" this blue rubbery reusable adhesive stuff they sell at party stores or places like Buycostumes.com online.


The "Sticky Tack" is that the same stuff as the blue poster putty? Does that stick on glass? The little foam tabs that came with the sheets fell down right away and I know I tried painters tape and masking tape and electrical tape... but not sure if I tried the poster putty. Thanks for the info Paint.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i think if you lightly spray windex or water on the glass then smooth the panels over it, it will help it adhere better.


----------



## Paint It Black

Tanna, I think sticky tack is the same as poster putty. It is blue and the package says it replaces tape for scene stters, banners, decorations, is removable and non-toxic. I stuck it onto the metal frame surrounding the window, not on the glass.


----------



## MissKiki

Starting the inside with the Swamp room and Witches Kitchen. Pictures can never really capture the room. Finishing touches go up after dark.


----------



## LadyRohan

@ MissKiki .. are you using real branches or faux ones? I like he look of it all.


----------



## grandma lise

MissKiki, LOVE what you've done. If you take more pictures, I'd enjoy seeing more pictures of the witch, and the bat too. Where did you get those two pieces?

View attachment 132374


Lisa


----------



## Guest

Just starting this week now that I'm back from vacation. Lots more to go but its coming together great.


----------



## MissMandy

Paint It Black said:


> Just hung these skull window silhouettes and I could not believe how good they looked, even from inside the house.
> 
> View attachment 132047


That looks really good!



wickedwillingwench said:


> i think if you lightly spray windex or water on the glass then smooth the panels over it, it will help it adhere better.


Thanks for that tip!



MissKiki said:


> Starting the inside with the Swamp room and Witches Kitchen. Pictures can never really capture the room. Finishing touches go up after dark.
> View attachment 132372
> View attachment 132373
> View attachment 132374
> View attachment 132375


Love the way this looks! Wonderful job 



Mr. Gris said:


> Just starting this week now that I'm back from vacation. Lots more to go but its coming together great.
> View attachment 132430
> 
> View attachment 132431
> 
> View attachment 132432
> 
> View attachment 132433


*sigh* I just love the glow of blow molds. Always put me in the mood


----------



## The Real Joker

Everyone has some pretty awesome indoor decor.
Since I moved 6 weeks ago ( staying w/ my girlfriend at her aunt's house ) I really don't have a lot of
indoor decorations. Just a few LED paper lanterns from Dollar Tree and few miscellaneous window clings and
LED skeleton lights in one window, and some clings on another.

Looking to get some more decorations next week. Wanna put some 
orange and purple lights around the main living room window outside.


----------



## MissKiki

Thanks for the comments LadyR, GmaLise, and MissM. The branches are real, from our River Birch that needed a little trim. The witches and bats are from a little hometown store, but I've seen bats like these @ spirit. I started an album on my profile and that's where I'll post more pics.


----------



## Melanormal

Not finished yet, but I couldn't stand it! I love seeing everyone else's decorations--so here are some of mine.


----------



## Melanormal

Oh, and my bedroom (The Raven Room) and a picture my daughter drew.


----------



## MissMandy

Ooooo looks great, Melanormal! I love the cauldron on the fire! The chicken wire ghost is so cool too. Pinterest addict? lol That painting in the 2nd pic is awesome too.


----------



## Haunted Nana

co


Melanormal said:


> Oh, and my bedroom (The Raven Room) and a picture my daughter drew.
> View attachment 132507
> View attachment 132508


cool decorations Melanormal.


----------



## Melanormal

Thanks, Miss Mandy! Yes, I love Pinterest! So many fun ideas.


----------



## Melanormal

Gah, left out one of my favorite views!






Okay, I'll stop now. I'm just so glad to have found "my people'! lol


----------



## Haunted Nana

Melanormal said:


> Gah, left out one of my favorite views!
> View attachment 132509
> Okay, I'll stop now. I'm just so glad to have found "my people'! lol


Cool spooky Piano looks like the one my grandma used to have. I loved it she played only by ear could not read a note of music but could play anything wonderfully well. Thanks for bringing back that memory and I love your house and photos.


----------



## Melanormal

Thanks, Haunted Nana! That piano belonged to my husband's grandparents, and he learned to play on it. They raised him, so it's very special to him since they've both passed away. Hoping to start our kiddos learning soon.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Melanormal said:


> Thanks, Haunted Nana! That piano belonged to my husband's grandparents, and he learned to play on it. They raised him, so it's very special to him since they've both passed away. Hoping to start our kiddos learning soon.


wow 3 generation on same Piano thats really cool I have a picture of me sitting at piano with my grandma. I never learned to play but I remember pretending I could. LOL


----------



## Guest

Wow I absolutely love your decor it is so beautiful!


----------



## Pumpkin Eater

We just decorated the living room so far. Mantle area is not done still need to add a few things.


----------



## MissMandy

It's October 1st. Let's get decorating folks!


----------



## greaseballs80

screamqueen2012 said:


> i've got three of these dolls, arent they the BEST!!!! they are so creepy and great....i love what you did, where did you find that wagon?? awesome!!


Thanks Screamqueen2012, i too love them, i purchased 4 last year, i have the 2 clowns displayed inside the house, Pics to follow still working on some finishing touches. The wagon i purchased last year at Target. I sprayed painted and added the decals.


----------



## greaseballs80

Good job everyone, lots of pics for inspiration


----------



## LadyRohan

Everyone's stuff looks so awesome. I want to start so bad but I have to wait till after the weekend. Have out of state company coming and the guest bedroom is my launching pad.


----------



## Melanormal

I feel your pain, LadyRohan. I usually have to wait until after the 5th because that's my daughter's birthday. But we're having her party away from the house this year! Woohoo!


----------



## lisa48317

Melanormal said:


> I feel your pain, LadyRohan. I usually have to wait until after the 5th because that's my daughter's birthday. But we're having her party away from the house this year! Woohoo!


Darn those kids! That's what I usually do, too, except my daughter's is 9/28. Let me tell you, stuff started coming out on the 29th! But not enough to post yet.


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> Just hung these skull window silhouettes and I could not believe how good they looked, even from inside the house.
> 
> View attachment 132047


PIB those skulls are great!!! I also am very fond of that particular pumpkin stack you have.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Mr. Gris. I found the pumpkin stack last month at a resale shop.


----------



## bkszabo

Chrissy said:


> That looks fantastic! I love the skeleton reading to the little one!
> 
> I got everyone out of their boxes yesterday and got the witch corner set up. Although, this year I want to add some more labels to the bottles.


how did you get the bottles to glow like that?


----------



## Chrissy

bkszabo said:


> how did you get the bottles to glow like that?


I have a black light installed in the top shelf and put highlighter marker juice in with water inside of the bottles. The second shelf has a mini red strobe light in the corner, and the 3rd shelf has a regular min strobe light in the corner.


----------



## Paint It Black

Finally finished Morticia and Gomez for our entryway - the tot'ers will see them when we open the front door. Found the chair by a dumpster and that was my inspiration. Gomez is my new Costco posable skele. Morticia is the Walgreens model. I found Gomez a tie just yesterday at the resale shop and was so excited to complete this project.


----------



## offmymeds

Haha, I love it PIB!! Those eyebrows are a scream!!!


----------



## MissMandy

That's great, PIB!


----------



## Kardec251985

Paint It Black, your Addams Family members are great!


----------



## screamqueen2012

greaseballs80 said:


> Thanks Screamqueen2012, i too love them, i purchased 4 last year, i have the 2 clowns displayed inside the house, Pics to follow still working on some finishing touches. The wagon i purchased last year at Target. I sprayed painted and added the decals.


everyone is so creative with what you do, it just goes to another level...great idea on the wagon...


----------



## Haunted Nana

offmymeds said:


> Haha, I love it PIB!! Those eyebrows are a scream!!!


Cute Paint it Black.LOL


----------



## RedSonja

This is mostly what i've done in the interior this year...


----------



## MissMandy

Everything looks great, RedSonja! I particularly LOVE the kitchen window setup! (I also wish my kitchen had yellow & gray tiles rather than pink & black! LOL)


----------



## LadyRohan

wow very nice!


----------



## matrixmom

Used some pics from my mac on photo booth (X-ray) and framed them for some spooky pics!


----------



## MissMandy

Hahaha those are great!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Looks Great Red Sonja


----------



## Paint It Black

RedSonja, I like the way you incorporate everything into your home decor. I especially liked the way those 2 big felt skulls look in the kitchen window. 

And I love the vintage looking black cat bucket. The little arm sticking out of it is something I would do, lol.


----------



## greaseballs80

My turn, here's a few pics of my zombie daycare area


----------



## greaseballs80

Sorry better pics to follow, this are from my ipad


----------



## MissMandy

That first pic is super creepy, greaseballs!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Hallow and WOW greaseballs80! You even cover your walls with fabric? How do you do that? I would love to see a close up of the Bert and Ernie picture too! What a great set up!! Just love the day care provider. So realistic! LOL


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

Paint It Black said:


> Finally finished Morticia and Gomez for our entryway - the tot'ers will see them when we open the front door. Found the chair by a dumpster and that was my inspiration. Gomez is my new Costco posable skele. Morticia is the Walgreens model. I found Gomez a tie just yesterday at the resale shop and was so excited to complete this project.
> 
> View attachment 133017
> 
> 
> View attachment 133018


*Be sure and invite hallorenescene to view this fantastic Addam's Fam set up!! She has GOT to see it - her theme is Addam's Family this year too!! Nice job and that chair is really cool...*


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Witchypoo!! Such a beautiful job!! Looks like a B&B in the French Quarter... lovely and eerie at the same time. Really like your velvet lined Vampire kit too. Just beautiful. Now you can have a witch's tea party! *


----------



## whynotgrl666

wow i adore this thread!-amy


----------



## moonwitchkitty

awesomes with the awesomesauces


----------



## greaseballs80

Another quick pic. Do u see the hidden message?


----------



## Haunted Nana

greaseballs80 said:


> Another quick pic. Do u see the hidden message?


Scary message and remind me not to send my grandkids to you day care.LOL Looks pretty creepy


----------



## SpookyMag




----------



## lilybones

@SpookyMag: I think your set ups are my favorite thus far. Absolutely loving your decor!


----------



## lilybones

Theanwsr: Where did you get those lace panels? They're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Madhatter00

Looks Awesome!!


----------



## SpookyMag

lilybones said:


> @SpookyMag: I think your set ups are my favorite thus far. Absolutely loving your decor!


Oh wow thank you. I love everyones stuff so much it all makes me jealous


----------



## djgeneral

Does anyone know what is typically left at Michaels the day after Halloween in regards to decorations? (Mainly Lemax stuff). I normally always purchase my things in August and blow my whole budget, but I was informed by a few people that the day after Halloween everything is really cheap. (50%?? or more?? Not sure) Now I'm not expecting there to be anything extremely exciting leftover (and besides, I already bought all the big Lemax houses I wanted this year!) but I would like to maybe pick up some of the smaller accents and little figures and stuff. Has anyone shopped the day after? Did you actually find the big expensive houses or was it a joke and not worth the time?


----------



## LadyRohan

I just started doing indoor decor. Didn't realize I have so little for indoors. I may post pics even though my decorations are so lame compared to pics posted here.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

I'm not very creative cuz I do the same thing every year, more or less. I'll add or subtract, but overall, it's the same. My theme is mostly outside since that's where our party takes place. I won't be setting most of that up til the night before because of getting rained on. That will be a different thread anyway.






























One of my shrunken heads from Red Hallows!!







This is my new Martha Stewart shaking snake wreath.


----------



## MissMandy

Everything looks great, Sublime! You definitely achieved a haunted house look. 
Cool stuff, Mag! I love your little candy buffet


----------



## RedSonja

Thanks for the comps guys! I try to make my decor look somewhat sophisticated and not get too hokey! Hope I achieved that somewhat!

Sublime, love the shredded curtains! I got to try that some time!


----------



## Guest

greaseballs80 said:


> Another quick pic. Do u see the hidden message?


I am not one for Zombie babies but Greaseballs you have me thinking otherwise! What a cool set up and I can tell you took time laying every item just right to make that scene.


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> Finally finished Morticia and Gomez for our entryway - the tot'ers will see them when we open the front door. Found the chair by a dumpster and that was my inspiration. Gomez is my new Costco posable skele. Morticia is the Walgreens model. I found Gomez a tie just yesterday at the resale shop and was so excited to complete this project.
> 
> View attachment 133017
> 
> 
> View attachment 133018



I love this!!! I started snapping my fingers right away to the beat in my head


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

RedSonja said:


> Thanks for the comps guys! I try to make my decor look somewhat sophisticated and not get too hokey! Hope I achieved that somewhat!
> 
> Sublime, love the shredded curtains! I got to try that some time!


I got this idea from an old Martha Stewart Halloween magazine. Really very easy.


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

MissKiki said:


> Starting the inside with the Swamp room and Witches Kitchen. Pictures can never really capture the room. Finishing touches go up after dark.
> View attachment 132372
> View attachment 132373
> View attachment 132374
> View attachment 132375



WOW Misskiki, that looks great! Are those real branches you used? Love that idea!


----------



## 22606

Very creative setups.


----------



## lilybones

@Sublime, I want your house, holy crap.. I love the straight up black theme. Minimalistic and it works SO well!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare

Thanks, lilybones. I like the whole monochromatic thing. I think it's much easier than trying to match colors and, well, everything goes with black!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

*three more new ones will post more by the end of the month*


----------



## moonwitchkitty

i didn't mean to add the last one it belongs in the outdoor thread i apoligise


----------



## greaseballs80

My mad lab mantel area:


----------



## greaseballs80




----------



## greaseballs80




----------



## greaseballs80




----------



## Haunted Nana

WOW Greasballs love everything in your set up


----------



## greaseballs80

Thanks Haunted Nana~


----------



## Chrissy

greaseballs80 said:


>


WOW! That all looks FANTASTIC! Great job!


----------



## greaseballs80

Thank you Chrissy!!! Had fun setting up.


----------



## AddictedToBlowmolds

Wow greaseballs. That looks like a lot of work, but what a fantastic job with such great detail. Love it all.


----------



## MissMandy

Those pix are so creepy, greaseballs! Everything looks awesome 

I like those pumpkins, moonwitchkitty. Who painted the Jason one? Real good job!


----------



## Rania

Wonderful setups greaseballs!


----------



## greaseballs80

Thank you AddictedtoBlowMolds, MissMandy & Rania


----------



## jenscats5

Got started on the inside today myself after spending yesterday decorating my step-daughter's yard.... 

Found this cling at Walgreen's....I LOVE it!










Put this scene setter up on a large wall in the living room.......may get some inexpensive molding & frame it out....










Got one set of shelves decorated.....the one crow flipped upside down one day (left the crows on the branch out all year) and I thought it was funny, so left it that way!


----------



## Paint It Black

greaseballs, what an awesome laboratory set-up you have!!!


----------



## jenscats5

A few more pics....shelves to the right & to the left of the TV, respectively......


----------



## witchy poo

Finally got more decorating done. 




























Monster had to have some Halloween decor.

Now I only have the dining room to go


----------



## Paint It Black

hahaha Witchypoo, I have to get a mat like that to put under our dog dishes. How fun!


----------



## MissMandy

jenscat and witchy poo, you both have such wonderful decorations and style!


----------



## jenscats5

MissMandy said:


> jenscat and witchy poo, you both have such wonderful decorations and style!


Thanks so much Mandy!! **blush!!**


----------



## Matt1

Great decorations everyone! Witchy Poo, the mirror with the skull in it, how did you do that? Just placed a picture of a skull on it I am assuming? It looks great!


----------



## witchy poo

Matt, it is a holographic skull that I taped right on the glass. The pic is of Abe Lincoln and did not go with the Halloween decor,lol.


----------



## AsH-1031

Wow guys! Everyone has some amazing homes all decorated up. There is just too many things to comment on so again just wow awesome job. 
(thinking to myself - now how can I hire some of you to decorate my house)


----------



## Deadna

Paint It Black said:


> hahaha Witchypoo, I have to get a mat like that to put under our dog dishes. How fun!


Saw the rugs at Target up in the dollar bins for $2.50. I already have one but never thought of using it for the pets...great idea!


----------



## ALKONOST

witchy poo said:


> Finally got more decorating done.
> View attachment 134054
> 
> View attachment 134055
> 
> View attachment 134057
> 
> View attachment 134059
> 
> Monster had to have some Halloween decor.
> 
> Now I only have the dining room to go


Aww... I never thought of decorating my pug's food station.... Super cute idea!


----------



## lisa48317

greaseballs80 said:


>





greaseballs80 said:


>


Oh my! What are these? Are they real equipment or did you make them???? Too awesome!!


----------



## mrincredibletou




----------



## mrincredibletou




----------



## mrincredibletou




----------



## mrincredibletou




----------



## mrincredibletou




----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow so amazing love all the hard work everyone has put into these


----------



## Matt1

witchy poo said:


> Matt, it is a holographic skull that I taped right on the glass. The pic is of Abe Lincoln and did not go with the Halloween decor,lol.



lol, it still looks good to me witchy poo


----------



## MissMandy

Awesome stuff, mrincredible!


----------



## mrincredibletou

Thanks, MissMandy


----------



## Lisaloo

Holy crap, everyone's stuff is looking so good! I got about 65% done this weekend and will hopefully finish up in the next day or two and will be posting pics soon! This weekend was fabulously cool here in NC and my husband and I had a great time drinking pumpkin spice lattes, listening to horror flicks on t.v. and putting up all of the decorations!


----------



## greaseballs80

Updated better pics of my Zombie Baby Daycare.


----------



## greaseballs80




----------



## greaseballs80




----------



## greaseballs80




----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*I am afraid to post pics.. My house looks like an apocalypse-- nothing but boxes and bins... So sad... and very scary in and of itself. Perhaps I should just put out a sign and have a garage "Going Out of Hell" Sale! LOL*


----------



## Paint It Black

greaseballs, everytime I look at your photos I see new details in your display. I love the little kids drawing and the storybook. 

Oh, and where did you get the crazy kids with the wagon in the window?


----------



## MissMandy

I dunno how you sleep at night, greaseballs lol.
Don't be silly, HallowSusie. Post away! 


I've moved around and added a few things, so here are the updated pix. 
Purchased this rocker/glider this weekend at a yard sale. So I had to move tables around to fit it in the living room. Stuffed pumpkin on the chair was also a yard sale find. 










Here's what the dining room now looks like with the living room table there. Like my new big broom in the corner? 










And this is just my coffee table


----------



## mrincredibletou

Love the blow mold


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Finished this today:










The cheesecloth is RIT-treated and will glow under blacklight. The small spiders also have been highlighted with blacklight-reactive paint. The big spider is a Gemmy dropping spider. On the kitchen table (opposite to this wall), I'll have a spirit jumping spider, the idea being that if one of the spider's animation doesn't take them by suprise, the other will.


----------



## MissMandy

mrincredibletou said:


> Love the blow mold


Thanks 



TheMonsterSquad said:


> Finished this today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cheesecloth is RIT-treated and will glow under blacklight. The small spiders also have been highlighted with blacklight-reactive paint. The big spider is a Gemmy dropping spider. On the kitchen table (opposite to this wall), I'll have a spirit jumping spider, the idea being that if one of the spider's animation doesn't take them by suprise, the other will.


I bet it looks awesome in the dark!


----------



## Backfromthedead

Hey everyone....I'm new to the forum and thought I would chime in with this years decorations. Great setups by all of you so far. I am impressed with a lot of your collections. So heres what I got so far. (FYI...I included an extra shot of the witch with the orange light lamp on, and one with it off so you can see the details.) Enjoy


----------



## ALKONOST

Backfromthedead said:


> Hey everyone....I'm new to the forum and thought I would chime in with this years decorations. Great setups by all of you so far. I am impressed with a lot of your collections. So heres what I got so far. (FYI...I included an extra shot of the witch with the orange light lamp on, and one with it off so you can see the details.) Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 134706
> View attachment 134707
> View attachment 134708
> View attachment 134709
> View attachment 134710
> View attachment 134711
> View attachment 134712
> View attachment 134713


Great display! You have some really cool stuff. I'd love to find a blue witch candle like the one you have. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Haunted Nana

Backfromthedead said:


> Hey everyone....I'm new to the forum and thought I would chime in with this years decorations. Great setups by all of you so far. I am impressed with a lot of your collections. So heres what I got so far. (FYI...I included an extra shot of the witch with the orange light lamp on, and one with it off so you can see the details.) Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 134706
> View attachment 134707
> View attachment 134708
> View attachment 134709
> View attachment 134710
> View attachment 134711
> View attachment 134712
> View attachment 134713


Love your with display and your blue candle Blue is my favorite color. Welcome to the forum BFTD.


----------



## ALKONOST

I love that candle too! Maybe this person will share where they got it?


----------



## Backfromthedead

Thanks guys for the welcome and the compliments on the setup.  For you guys wondering where I got the blue led candle, I got it last year from the local Spirit Halloween Store. I don't think they have it in stores this year, but it is online. I know it says purple in the description, but when you turn it on, it is a blue color. I originally thought it was going to be purple, but to my surprise it was blue when I switched it on. I was really happy as a result. It takes 3 AA batteries to run it. Here is the website info for the LED Candle: http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/nt-4in-witch-led-candle-purple/?w=Candles&UTM_campaign=Search:SC:Candles

Thanks again for the welcome and I look forward to posting here some more.


----------



## ALKONOST

You're certainly welcome. Thanks for the link.. I'll be checking that out in about 55 seconds


----------



## MissMandy

Cool decorations, backfromthedead! Welcome to the neighborhood


----------



## lisa48317

greaseballs80 said:


>


This is hysterical! Love it! never thought of zombie Bert & Ernies!

BackFromTheDead - nice set up!


----------



## Jackielantern

Here's a few pics of our place.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Jackielantern said:


> Here's a few pics of our place.
> View attachment 135156
> 
> View attachment 135157
> 
> View attachment 135158
> 
> View attachment 135159
> 
> View attachment 135161
> 
> View attachment 135160


Love your sign and haunted hosues on shelf it all looks great


----------



## Haunted Nana

Here are some of my stuff






























my granddaughters 6 & 7 set the table and I was told" leave it just like that" so I am doing as told.LOL


----------



## fan_albaween

Some stuff from over the years


----------



## MissMandy

Wow! Fantastic stuff everyone! 
I love all of your little displays, Jackielantern  Particularly the first pic with the apples and skulls!
Haunted Nana, I am loving all of the silhouettes, especially the witch and bats! It's amazing how much of an impact they make!
Wow, fan_albaween, you really cover your walls! I love the foot lol It looks so real!


----------



## MissMandy

Anyone else get their indoor decorations up? We'd love to see em'!


----------



## lisa48317

MissMandy said:


> Anyone else get their indoor decorations up? We'd love to see em'!


I'll have some up hopefully tonight! 

fan_albaween - welcome to the boards! You fit right in with the rest of us! Delightfully creepy set up!


----------



## MissMandy

Yay! Post away


----------



## greaseballs80

Let's see more pics, there has to be more pics out there


----------



## Wolfbeard

We did a 2012 End of the World theme for our 15th Boo Bash this year. I'll post photos of our other scenes representing various end of the world scenarios soon. This was the alien invasion scenario.

I was able to pick these masks up at our local Rite Aid last year. I don't know if they are carrying them again this year. I put them on inflatable body forms to make this scene of aliens interrupting an alien autopsy. The Alien cadaver is sculpted from layers of blue foam insulation a few years ago, and was able to make a new appearance for this year's party. The body cavity holds two plastic Glad containers, which I put salsa and guacamole into. That way our party guests can scoop out alien guts for their tortilla chips.



View attachment 136615










Eric


----------



## offmymeds

Haha, love it, Wolfbeard


----------



## matrixmom

Here are some highlights-enjoy


----------



## Paint It Black

Wolfbeard, what a great alien scene.

Matrixmom, you have some really nice decorations. I love the vintage pumpkin man in the last photo.


----------



## vwgirl

Okay so after looking through this thread, I have decided my house sucks. LOL Everyones looks amazing.


----------



## MissMandy

Haha that is an awesome scene, Wolfbeard!
Great decorations, matrixmom. I love your witches


----------



## lisa48317

Finally! Here are some of mine. I'm still working on the apothecary bottles, so there's only a couple shots of the kitchen. 

Hall bathroom. My daughter does NOT appreciate all the rats & mice!








Plant table.








The mini-cemetery








Kitchen & ceme-terrarium








Living room. Just noticed that smudged mirror - ooops!








yes, the giant spider is wearing a tiara, courtesy of the girl!








Some of my funky bottles & skellies.








We use the dog's crate as an end table. It's the right height! It gets a different color cover for each holiday.
















The Halloween Tree
















Mr. Clean (the fish) and his little friend.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love your decorations looks cool


----------



## MissMandy

Lookin great, Lisa! I love those cats you have on top of the kitchen canisters


----------



## boobear

Here are some of my decorations inside the house. 
The entry way table set up for beverages.
A ghost and a mummy from Grandin Road.
The witch with a potion bottle table, and the cauldron with rat witches around it.
The dining room table set up for my Halloween party.
Over my tv on the entertainment center with some cauldrons, candle holders, a witch hat, and a nice victorian dress skeleton lady.
Last shot is of the vampire from Grandin Road I bought last year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I have the same book boxes you do. your house looks great!!


----------



## Paint It Black

boobear, everything looks amazing in your house!


----------



## Haunted Nana

boobear said:


> View attachment 138067
> View attachment 138068
> View attachment 138069
> View attachment 138070
> View attachment 138071
> View attachment 138072
> View attachment 138073
> View attachment 138074
> View attachment 138075
> 
> 
> Here are some of my decorations inside the house.
> The entry way table set up for beverages.
> A ghost and a mummy from Grandin Road.
> The witch with a potion bottle table, and the cauldron with rat witches around it.
> The dining room table set up for my Halloween party.
> Over my tv on the entertainment center with some cauldrons, candle holders, a witch hat, and a nice victorian dress skeleton lady.
> Last shot is of the vampire from Grandin Road I bought last year.


It all \looks GREAT boobear I love the way the creepy hand is sneaking out of your cauldron.LOL


----------



## boobear

Oh thanks everyone for the nice comments! Appreciate them! I got really sick this year and went into the hospital so I didn't get to decorate the house like I wanted to before my Halloween party on the 13th, but it still came out pretty good. Most of my guests didn't even know that I was out of mind trying to hurry up and get stuff done before the date of the party. Note to self: next year, try not to get deathly ill in Sept. or Oct! Lol.


----------



## tweety16_6

*some of my indoor pics. just a small part*

made the wreat myself. boyfriend is covering the hallway in silver foil. looks great with the blacklights!


----------



## SasyGrl31

Here are a few things I have started around the house. My party is on the 27th! Tick Tock!







ATTACH=CONFIG]138297[/ATTACH]


----------



## SasyGrl31

Love the Hallway Scene Setter......I almost got that last year but wasnt sure how it would look.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

MrNightmare said:


> Thank you! He is 6ft tall and made of Fiberglass. I got him back in 2000 from Spirit when they actually sold quality props. Thanks for the comments, I try to stay consistent with the style, color, and lighting. I am glad you like it!


Mr. Reaper just wanted to add your decorations are fantastic. As are everyone's, but I really love the way you have put things together. I hope people continue to post photos because I just love to see them!


----------



## MissMandy

Great stuff everyone!


----------



## tweety16_6

SasyGrl31 said:


> Love the Hallway Scene Setter......I almost got that last year but wasnt sure how it would look.


yep it's pretty cool. you have to tape them together in the middel and attach the bottom to it as well. ( it's a 3 piece poster)


----------



## hauntfordad

Beetlejuice theme!!!


----------



## grandma lise

Thanks to all who posted pictures here. It was such a treat to stop by every couple of days to see what you all have done. This weekend I decorated the table for our Make a Difference Day volunteers.

Here's the pictures...

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

I started decorating the house last weekend. Hoped to do more, maybe next year. Here's those pictures...

Lisa


----------



## Kmzthk

Halloween everywhere...I can't sleep if my apt looks like those picture!


----------



## frogkid11

inside my decaying, haunted manor:


----------



## frogkid11

Wolfman climbing the chandelier








the bookshelf








the dead girl in the Victorian pram with doll and pet vulture


----------



## Paint It Black

frogkid, you have a wonderful Halloween collection. I still think that organ is the most amazing find ever. Something to hang onto, that is for sure. I like your style and everything you have displayed.


----------



## frogkid11

thank you PIB. I appreciate all of the compliments and I love that someone else share's the passion!!


----------



## MissMandy

Great setup, frogkid! You really made it look like spooky 
grandman lise, I really like how your table is decorated. I've been looking for a tablecloth like that!
Nice beetlejuice stuff, hauntfordad!/COLOR]


----------



## grandma lise

MissMandy said:


> Great setup, frogkid! You really made it look like spooky
> grandman lise, I really like how your table is decorated. I've been looking for a tablecloth like that!
> Nice beetlejuice stuff, hauntfordad!/COLOR]




Yes, I had too. Found the tablecloth at Ross or TJMaxx last year, but needed two so bought the other on Ebay. It's one of the toughest searches I've done. Very difficult to find woven cotton tablecloths for Halloween, particularly in a 102" length, and actually would prefer a 120" length for those 8 foot tables. 

If anyone knows of a good source of Halloween tablecloths in woven cotton, I'd sure appreciate it, for this or next year! 

Lisa


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton




----------



## grandma lise

Oooh, I'm just lovin' what's been posted today. Fantastic displays, all of them! 

Lisa


----------



## WHTim

You have some great blowmolds. 


MissMandy said:


>


----------



## WHTim

Wow good stuff. 


Mr. Gris said:


> Just starting this week now that I'm back from vacation. Lots more to go but its coming together great.
> View attachment 132430
> 
> View attachment 132431
> 
> View attachment 132432
> 
> View attachment 132433


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks, WHTim 
Great scene, pumpkinheadedskeleton!


----------



## VGhoulson

Our foyer!


----------



## VGhoulson




----------



## greaseballs80

@VGhoulson. Good Job, love the curio doll display.


----------



## greaseballs80

Here's a few changes i made to my decor:


----------



## VGhoulson

Thanks! Your dolls in the window are awesome!


----------



## AWAaviatrix

My front entry hall display.


















View attachment 140514



















In great room.


----------



## frogkid11

LOVE your display AWAaviatrix - very classy with a hint of errie ....just my style!!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Really nicely done, AWAaviatrix.

And Greaseballs, that is one crazy daycare.


----------



## MissMandy

Wow, such wonderful displays y'all! Very impressive


----------



## frogkid11

Wanted to share two other pieces that are spooked up in my decorations - the spider infested secretary (including the set of spooky books that I bought off of a member here) and the grandfather clock. The clock was a cheap find on CL because it no longer works so I rigged it up that the skeleton hands slightly open the door as if something is trying to get out. I also hook up an ipod that ticks like the swinging of the pendulum and then it bongs for each hour up to 13 (it's set to bong like every 20 minutes) and everyone that comes thinks it's the actual clock. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## harvestmoon

GREAT job everyone!!  Thank you very much for posting the pics, these are my favorite types of threads. Looking through here today has renewed my spirit!!


----------



## MissMandy

Fantastic displays this year everyone! Happy Halloween


----------



## wednesdayaddams

great decorating frogkid! thank you for sharing!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Didn't have the energy to set up a cemetery in the front yard after Hurricane Sandy, I decided to focus on a display inside my front double-window. As I have a young son, I wanted the scene to be spooky but mostly kid-friendly, and certainly hope that I achieved that.

Thought that I'd share some photos of my Halloween 2012 display: http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/saruman-of-many-colours-albums-halloween-2012.html

Apparently ours was the most-decorated house in the neighborhood, and I received some nice compliments from the parents.


----------



## grandma lise

Saruman, I enjoyed looking at your displays and the moon shot was nice too. I'm finding everyone's displays so inspiring! 

Lisa


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

grandma lise said:


> Saruman, I enjoyed looking at your displays and the moon shot was nice too. I'm finding everyone's displays so inspiring!
> 
> Lisa


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## drmort

*4 sit down dinner parties done; 2 to go*

We are too far removed from the road for TOTs but I do enjoy entertaining during the Halloween season! Wish I could get more kids to the house, though, as they always express so much more interest in the decor. There are crows and skeleys in the rafters and I did go and buy a 12 ft ladder to get up to the beams. The entry sign the vampire is holding states Come Dine w. the Spirits.


----------



## drmort

*4 dinner parties down and 2 to go*

hopefully I edited this correct, trying to add photos


----------



## GhostTown

Am I too late for this thread? 

Getting ready to box it all up.


----------



## grandma lise

Drmort, love the lifesize props, the spider web and spider, and the crows in the rafters. What a great room for decorating. It likely would take a few years, but if you could find a nice variety of bats, I can see you adding a cluster of them from one section of your rafters. Spooky fun! 

GhostTown, got my glasses on to look at the individual pieces on your table. I'm building a similar collection but no where near as far along as you - (my collection is mostly Yankee Candle). The black cheese cloth over the orange and black jacquard tablecloth is a great idea. Will remember that for next year!

Lisa


----------



## moonwitchkitty

WOW it looks awesome..


----------



## hudsonvalleyguy

Al i have to say is...............

Somebody had lots of $$$, and went all out for halloween...

Nice pics


----------



## grandma lise

I know it's time to pack everything away, but having way too much fun putting together new displays...[giggle]...









Lisa


----------



## MissMandy

Another year has come and gone  Y'all had wonderful decorations this year! I'm glad everyone enjoyed this thread, it was a pleasure. Til' 2013 y'all!


----------



## MissMandy

Here it is, 3 months away from Halloween 2013........and I just noticed that I never posted these pix from last year!  Some of these are my outdoor decorations, but it's quite pathetic, so I don't wanna post in the outdoor thread with all the pros lol. I love starting this thread every year! Can't wait to do so this year  Til then, sit back, relax and jump start your Halloween mood by looking through this thread again 

All ready for TOT'ers!









More candy









And even more candy lol









There's not much I can do outside with no front yard and all, but I try


----------



## MissMandy

I just love this picture. Makes me feel all cozy!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love your pictures miss mandy


----------



## MissMandy

Thanks, mwk  There's lots of awesome decor in this here thread. We have some talented folks on here!


----------



## Bethany

can't wait for this year.


----------



## MissMandy

Neither can I!


----------



## katshead42

I also can't wait!


----------

